# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 33



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Not just me wetting myself then lol


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

You know what I feel so much better knowing that its not just me who is suffering but im so embarrassed about going to the doctor, I just dont know what to say, "hi Mr Dr I wet myself".

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nic you can get a free cd from corewellness in association with Tena, worth sending off for ladies

http://www.tena.co.uk/Women/exercises-area/core-wellness-programme/

/links


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for new thread x

*BUMPS*  
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08
VIL & Moosey- EDD 14/01/09

*BABIES  
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the new list Minkey, how are you finding things ?

kelly how was the twins 1st birthday and pics ?

Hoping that everything goes well for jess with the bloods on tuesday and subsequent 1st scan, be so great to have her here with us at last and fingers crossed for murtle testing next weekend   

KJ how are the plans coming along ?

Charlie how are things your end ?

Morgan, are the boys at preschool ?

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats great news about Jess, I have everything crossed for murtle she so deserves it


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just popped in to say hello.
What  a rotten weekend with the weather and the rest of the half term week looks pants too  

VIl huge congratulations am soo happy for you. 

Jo you must get to your gp, if you started by saying you were having problems with your pelvic floor then they would take over and just ask questions. There is nothing to be embarrassed about, especially after triplets   

Kj great to hear about littlies brother sounds like you had a wonderful time.

Donna how are you doing?

Hi to all you other lovelies xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Long time no speak!

Just popped in and saw VIL & Moosey's  great news - wanted to say congrats!

I must get on more often!

Thank you Minkey for the list - weird that their are so few of us in Aug and Sept!

Hope everyone is well, 

Liz
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well it's only taken me over a year to update tickers and photo. Just need to become a charter member  now then it will take another year to download some photos for my gallery. lol


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Back from hols.. had a lovely time with only a few hitches!! 1st one was to get to the villa.. take the buggy from its 'protective bag' to find the handle of my new zia was snapped off!! Had to get DH to do a makeshift fix until we could borrow one from friends of my in laws a few days later!! Have told the airline and hopefuly they're gonna replace it. 
All in all though we had great fun.. D was a super star and charmed everyone we met.. so smiley and happy..a real joy.. even though she'd decided that 6am is the new time to get up. Weather was not fab though and we only got to the beach once. 
Good to be home though and meeting up with the mummy mafia and all Daisy's boyfriends!

KJ.. was so happy to log on and see your fab news... You sound so excited and i'm not surprised!! Just think that you're a mum of 2!!! Sorry honey i missed your b'day.. bet it was fab!! Am so looking forward to all the stories of your intros... Sending you all loads of love xxxxxx   

VIL and Moosey.. ooh so glad for you to. 1 ickle bubba with a fab heartbeat.. looking good girls!! Promise to send the doppler back tommrow..Hmm how long till you try and use it.. not long eh Victoria!! xx

Right must get some washing on while Bubbs is asleep!!

Love to all...

ps hello Magpie.. lovely to see you.. agree on the aug/sept births wierd eh!! we are common in october!!

pps have put some hols pics in my gallery!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

This will be a me post sorry!

Remember that cracked rib causing me terrible chest pains?  Well I ended up in A&E at 5am on Monday morning with the pains and guess what - no cracked rib!  The did a chest x-ray, ECG & many blood tests (still thought it might be a blood clot) to 6 hours later decide I have some form of reflux, caused by my pregnancy with Clarice....  so I am now on medication for that instead & fingers crossed that will be the end of the pains.

Top tip if you ever need to go to A&E - take a small baby with you, you get to bump the queue  

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

poor you minkey..reaslly hope they've got to the bottom of it now...

starr - sounds like a fab hols, love the new pics   but about the pushchair

have a stinking cold and feeling poop, thanks littlie for the germs  but hope to be feeling better for another visit from baby bro tomoz  we went to FC on sun for a couple of hours, was quite anxious about little going back there but she took it all in her stride and was fine. she asked to take baby bro out in the pushchair as she knew we had the 2nd seat for it (phil & teds) and was tickled to have him riding behind her. he was fine too, fell asleep straightaway! fC's came out for the walk too. we ran a bit late so littlie had some tea there too and i fed baby bro some mush. all in all a lovely visit. tomorrow the plan is for FC to feed him his tea here with littlie. no idea what the sw's think of our current arrangements but they did say 'see him as much as poss' so we're making it up as we see fit. littlie so far is very chilled about it all and loving seeing baby and the FM.baby bro is just smiley and happy, and into everything!
we have a formal meeting on mon where we'll see what the sw's think and organise the intensive bit before bringing him home.
dh finishes work on fri for a month and then we can really crack on with the getting ready..the spare room is nowhere near being a bedroom yet 
we did do a little bit of shopping on sun and bought a few little t-shirts..very exciting!

right steamy bath and early night for me

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr sounds like you had a fabulous time, love the new piccies, what a mare about the pushchair hope you get the money back for fixing it !

KJ sounds like you guys have it covered, lovely meet 

Ouch Minkey no wonder you have been so uncomfy

Tomsmummy love the new pic

Hiya Magpie how are things with you ?

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Starr - glad you had a fab hol. Pain with pushchair hun but fab you got one to borrow after fixing yours for a bit. has Daisy settled her sleep back to Uk time or you up at funny time  

Minkey - Ouch hun! Glad they now seem to be in the know about it and you are hopefully on correct meds for it now. Fab Clarice is a queue jumping aid  

KJ- all sounds very exciting for you all with baby bro. Hope cold gets well soon. Wow Dh home to DIY and for some quality time too I hope, how fab!

Candy - You all OK? Lucas still doing well with bottle and night times ok?

Magpie - how are you all?

Agree fab news about Jess P!

Off to look at all these new pics...

Thanks for asking after us & sorry (!) off-load coming up... we're OK but have had a rough few weeks. Dh's been very stressed and I'm sad to say we been at each others throats. Hopefully it'll be a calmer few weeks to come! Basically - He's suffering some exacerbations with his eye at mo which is pretty annoying for him. Busy at work and trying to play catch up after moving our office and with this impending recession the press seem to be talking ourselves into   = brassic. Plus he's a bestman this weekend. Add that we are still renting and therefore continuing to look for a permanent home and so spend our spare moments on rightmove and out viewing properties. His Dad is still not well after his prostate cancer last year and is now awaiting a second hernia op. I guess it's quite a lot of stress all round really. He's seeing a therapist at mo which I am sure will help him lots with some of his mental and cognative issues as well as some ongoing grief over loosing Willow   . We are both pretty tired out so can't wait for our hols in a few weeks when we can hopefully just concentrate on us 3. SIL came over yesterday so had a girlie time with her and the two younger nieces so that cheered me up a bit   . I just wish life was just a wee bit simpler sometimes but compared to somepeople ours is a walk in the park so we do thank our lucky stars for the blessings we have, believe me.
Sorry to off-load but thanks for listening.
Thanks also for all the +ve vibes for Iduna and her Cow's milk intolerance. She has gotten up to 100ml now with no issues and even drank a big doidy cup full the other morning then asked for more!! Very impressed. So I've delighted in feeding her some 'normal' foods of cheese and fish pie and yoghurt. Oh it feels so good and she's so far loving it. Got a whole new world opening up esp when we try egg soon too. fingers crossed we have same success!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw charlie - sounds like a right old load you've got going on   betcha feel bogged down with it all..looking for your new home for all this time must be really stressful, really hope one pops out at you really soon  its only natural for you both to get gripey with eachother with all that going on..guess you just gotta try and get some quality time in there somehow, a night off househunting and maybe just a chill out eve  
 and 

colds feeling loads better today after sweating it all out over night 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie sorry to read how tough things are being for you guys at the moment, its all too normal in our household to mean that, that leads to getting at each other, hope you can have some quality time soon and that things start to get easier (((hugs)))


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Charlie, 

Big, big hugs . So sorry to hear that your having a hard times. 

Liz
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie sorry to hear you hear you are having a stressy time Really hope things sort themselves out soon. Where are you going on your hols?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

This is so quick and I am sorry,missing you all sssoooo much.Just thought I would quick pop on in between changing 3 nappies and feedeing 4 kiddy winks. Cant even begin to tell you how mad it is here and thats with Michael here too,he goes back to work on Monday and I keep   at the thought of being on my own and trying to cope.

Now these are v quick personals so forgive me but I am sending big    to all you lovlies

Kj-fanbloomintastic on baby bro,well happy for you.Happy families now babe!!!!!!!

Jo-excuse the pun but PMSL at the weak pelvic floor posts at the mo,I could deffo give you a run for your money,seriously though get to the docs-hope your ok

Starr-glad you had a good hol hun

donna-hope your ok babe  

Charlie-huge huggles me lovley    

Must go cos my ears are gonna bleed from Lillys screaming soon

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly - you will be fine on your own, Iyou are a star.  I know I was scared when my DH went back to work after Clarice was born & I only have two.  Sending you "babies behave" vibes   

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for this week kelly, you'll be fine, just dont put too much pressure on yourself ok, hope you've got help with the school run at least 

gotta be a quickie as the bedroom looks likea  bombs hit it and we cant get into bed till i have hada fight with 50 coathangers that have had a party on there..theyr'e like bl00dy fairy lights when they get muddled  i've had to cull my wardrobe space by HALF to fit dh's stuff in as where he used to have his things there are now stored his 1000 records   so have chucked out a load of clothes..its needed to be done for about 5 years so it was high time but its been quite a big job and i've needed to clear out drawers to make room for things that now cant hang up blah blah blah
anyway baby bros room has a bit more space in now 
planning meeting tomoz am, mums looking after littlie and hanging on to her till after lunch so we can have some time to do some sorting out..hopefuly by tues we'll be able to put the cot up!!

lovely moment this eve. littlie and i discovered a couple of strawberries that had turned red..she was SOOOO excited.. said 'OH WOW!' and ran up the garden holding one shouting 'DADDY STRAWBERRY!' dh said she arrived in the kitchen jumping up and down and saying 'eat it eat it'  i caught her up and we all took a bite and yummed and mmmed and she then hugged us both, so sweet..it was like she thought it was a great moment too 

right here i come coathangers 
love to all


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Aw KJ the strawberry moment sounds wonderfull, brought a tear to my eye


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

planning meeting all done  plan is to have baby bro home tues 17th, 2 weeks tomoz     
the intense bit doesnt start till next wed so we've got from now and then to get this room sorted  we had a lot of today to oursleves  thanks to my mum having littlie so we're cracking on. picked up a cot from a friend today and was just saying to littlie 'who do you think will sleep in this cot?' and she butted in halfway through and said '*****'! i think she's getting the hang of whats going on!!

better get on!
love to all

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow its quiet on here!

Kj what fab news    am so happy fpr you. How exciting.

Kelly good luck with everything, you are a pro now so it should be a doddle.  

Well we are off to France in the morning so hope you all ahve a good week. x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Kelly - hope all goes well with Dh back at work, sounds like madness for you but I am sure you will cope brilliantly. You always sound very in control hun. Sure it will have it's moments but will generally be cool and dandy for you.

Tomsmummy - have a fab holiday! Relax and enjoy your time there. hope that the house is fab and all those toys bring peace and joy to all   . We are off to Norfolk for a couple of weeks on 14th june so may well miss you when you return. Will catch up when we return end of June. 

KJ - sounds fab in your house at mo and glad all is coming together with Baby bro. Littlie sounds so so cute.

Ta for love and hugs, you are a lovely bunch of girls, thanks. Had a better few days and fab time at wedding this weekend. Dh was run off his feet as bestman (two ushers were good for nothing leaving him more than his share). Iduna was great and stole the show with a lovely sweet loud 'bye bye' as I took her out during father of the bride's speech - she got a big round of applause! Dh's speech went down a storm. The service was awesome and very very teary eyes all round, truely lovely. And Iduna managed to last out to see some of the band and stayed in caravan with us and slept nice and solid, shocked and proud were we.

Got to go pick up niece from nursery with iduna tomorrow then feed them and put niece to bed while a friend of my sister's that I've never met entertains Iduna, mmmm  . Tad nervous of all that could go wrong   but trying to convince myself all will be smooth and saintly - ha  .
I've been over there today and niece has been retaining wee and poo - help! sis has tried some potty training to great success till nursery thought it wise to not change niece after wee accidents and thought it would make her more casual and laid back about it. Niece doesn't do laid back as she is a perfectionist who likes it just so - as well they know. More like it is too much work to take her to loo etc so leaving  her is easier - ooohhh makes me sooo annoyed! Poor love was holding a wee for over 4hrs today - I can't hold one for that long so how the heck she did I do not know. Anyho after countless trips of no success to loo we resorted to pull ups - a big wee was produced in minutes. think we may have found the way forward. Any tips girls??

Right shattered so off to bed soon.

Much love to you all, good week?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello all!

Remember me-the most rubbish member of the IUI gang! 
It is nearly three weeks since our trip to Paradise and this is the first time I have had a chance to post on here-won't bore you with the details but the new business hit a few problems with timber merchants assuming two women didn't know one bit of wood from another (yawn).
Anyway-can I firstly say how lovely it was to meet everyone who came to the park,Immy and I had a lovely time and it was fantastic to finally (after 4 yrs) get to meet my "imaginary friends". 
I have to say though I am rather relieved we are now all back on here as I really can't cope with two sets of names- am sure I called everyone by the wrong names all day -except the small people-they were easy!
Oh and by the way-we have a new lion cub arriving (fingers crossed in 2 weeks)-hardly as exciting as your new arrival KJ but pretty cute none the less.

I will now make a very poor attempt at some personals but is nearly 3am so forgive me to those I miss.

KJ-am so,so ,so pleased for you that baby bro is on his way home and that Littlie seems almost as excited as you-loved the strawberry story-I can just imagine her face.

Candy-how are the gorgeous boys?

Ditto Morgan-hope things are a little easier for you now sweetie? 

Minkey-can't believe Clarice is 2 months old already-how did that happen? Bet you can't remember life without her.

Kelly-my hero-and boy do you put me to shame managing to post with all you have on your plate.I reckon you will be just fine when Michael goes back to work! When are you going to start trying for number 5?  

Charlie-sorry you have been having such a rotten time.The wedding sounds lovely though and what a star Iduna was.
As for potty training tips-bribery and corruption did it for Immy-tons and tons of praise,whooping,dancing and of course a smartie or two every time she performed and she was completely trained in 3 days.

TomsMummy-probably missed you and you are off on hols already-if not,hope you have a fab time and we will arrange to meet up when you are back.

Starr-how is the gorgeous Daisy?HAve you forgotten your holiday yet?

Moo-where are you?

Jo-I think my pelvic floor is somewhere around my ankles so sorry honey,yours is long gone! 

VIL-take it that the bean is hanging in there-you feeling ok?

Looby-where aaaaaare yoooooou?

Again-apologies to those I have missed and just because I don't post,doesn't mean I am not thinking of you.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - will chat to you more about it when I see you, but Agatha often holds her wee for that long - they have amazing control when they don't want to go    

Got to go & express, my mum is here this week so will try to get on for a longer post once she has gone

xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Sorry not been around but had a really busy couple of weeks with work and a concert and blah blah blah...life!

Charlie - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time, and you really have got a ton to deal with at the moment.  You must just wonder what might get thrown at you next.  But you are so positive and inspiring I know you'll get through this tough patch and it sounds like you had a brilliant wknd so glad that's cheered you up a bit  
Poor niece, that's awful about nursery. How old is she? Hopefully she'll get back into it once she gets her confidence back.

36 - eek, hope the business blip is all sorted out.  What on earth are you doing posting at 3am?   a fellow insomniac?  

Kelly - I bet you're so organised in your house that it'll be a doddle when dh goes back.  What's 1 more teeny baby, eh?   Seriously, though, hope it goes ok and you get yourselves a routine sorted.

KJ - aaaaahhh strawberry moment made me smile.  Very exciting about little bro.  what shall we call him?

Minkey - how's that reflux? Hope you're feeling better.  and how are those lovely girls?

VIL - hope everything is going ok  

Had a mad hectic week last week, burning the candle at about 4 different ends plus Oli came out in a rash all over his body for a few days. Doc said its not unusual not to know the cause, but he looked terrible, poor love.  Proper trouper though.  Friday I took the boys over to stay with my sis for a couple of days, which was fun.  We did loads and they had a lot of fun.  Oli is being such a charmer at the moment - he totally knows how to turn on a beaming smile and flutter his eyelashes at vulnerable ladies    Robin is like a little bouncy tigger right now - it's all about jumping and hopping, can't get the boy to walk in a straight line    Anyway, they've been much better lately, although I can hear someone wailing upstairs now so better go and see whassup ......
xxxx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All..

Been reading but no time to post  

Charlie .. oh you've had a real time of it lately.. The wedding sounded lovely... you're always so supportive of us...i'm sure that this blip will be over soon and you have some fab times coming up.. look after yourselves and that gorgeous girl xxx

KJ.. ooh thats come quick for baby bro moving in!!!  How exciting.. and i loved the strawberry moment..  Your life is so exciting lately.. esp whe you think of how bad it was this time last year.. Looking forward more happy stories from Kj land xxx

36 ooh a new lion cub... oh and don't worry about the names still do it myself..and answer to Starr !!  It was lovely to meet you and the lovely Immy !! Hope your business blip is sorted.. bet they didn't know who they were messing with eh ! xx

Kelly,, hows your week going ??  Bet you're doing fab !! 

Candy hope all is ok with you and the boys..

Looby how are you doing sweetie ?? xx

Minkey.. Hope you're feeling better xx

Love to all not mentioned..

All good here.. Got Missy weighed y'day and she was 21lb6 !! on the 91st centile so a big girl. They're happy with her though.. She's been lovely lately.. lots of laughing clapping everything.. We've finally decided to get her christened so am busy organising it.. we're having it at home to am having to keep it smaller than maybe i would have liked to fit all in.. Lets hope for a lovely day eh !!

Right must jump in the shower while Missy is snoozing 

xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

KJ, how's it going sorting out the baby's room? So, so exciting. Can't wait hear all about him.

Charlie, I hope things are getting better  

Starr, Daisy is such a good weight - go girl! We had William and Charlotte Christened in April, our ended up a big do in the end, the list just kept being added to! Ended up hiring a hall and caterers! Great day though and wonderful weather. I hope yours goes well.

All is well here. Lottie is crawling, so the playpen is now coming in handy! The problem is now that William gets settled with a toy and Lottie crawls over and steals it (has just happened in front of my very eyes!) but he can't crawl and get it back, then all hell breaks loose! Went out with a friend and her 15 month old little girl yesterday, she is on her feet and all over place. Makes me wonder how it will be with two!

Hello to everyone else,

Liz
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie as off to France in the morning and heaps to do, hope everyone is well

Daisy sounds like shes really developing fast now Starr, it all starts to happen from now on, good luck with the arrangements and fingers crossed for lovely weather...

Yummy strawberrys KJ I get excited to !!

Wow 36 a new lion cub, hope all goes well

Morgan glad the boys have made life a little easier recently long may it continue

Cx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Just popping in to say we are off to Cyprus for two weeks on Sunday and as the nanny is off at the moment as well I am juggling loads of balls and won't get a chance to post before we go.

Business blip seems to have sorted itself-well two of the three have-the rest will have to wait.

If I get a chance to log on in Cyprus I will,failing that-"see" you when I get back-KJ you will have two children by then!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

36 and Candy - hope you both have a lovely holiday - can't wait for mine

All ok here, AF has disappeared but don't think I am pregnant, tested and it came up   - have been in contact with my dr and I have got to test again in 2 weeks, if nothing then have to have loads of bloods taken to find out what is going on, can't remember if I had AF last month either!  Definitely had one in April!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Moomin this may be a silly question but are you hoping for a BFP?

Magpie trust me its a nightmare sometimes when they are both walking but alos lots of fun to. When my 2 were first walking it took a while to adjust but its not to bad now. Just remeber that everything will have to be moved higher - I learnt that the hard way lol

Sorry just a quick post Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Big hello from sunny France

Its too cold to sit outside so catching up on e-mails while dh watches some boy stuff. 

36 & Candy hope you both have a great hol. Candy where abouts in France are you?

Moomin have I  missed a post, are you trying for no 2? 

Charlie wedding sounds idyllic, glad you had a great time.

KJ looking forward to more news

Starr wow Daisey's a great weight

kelly how you doing?

Well we are having a great time, rented a house with a play house, slide, small pool and a big box of toys, plus everything we could need, ie. statelite tv, claw foot bath and sleeps 12 - 16 people so rattling around a bit but loving it all for the same price as a tiny apartment we rented in Antibes last year during school hols last year!

Hope you all have a great weekend

Tomsmummy x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya all
quiet on here at the mo, hope everyones ok and enjoying the sunshine again 

havent got long but thought i'd give you a quick update from this end
babybro is due to come home a week tomorrow and i think we're alomst ready at last. the past week has been really hard work getting everything that was in his room sorted then re-homed/binned etc. we've had looong evenings sitting on the floor till midnight emptying drawerfuls of paperwork and 'stuff'. we were given a cotbed which appears to be a non-standard size and had great gaps between the mattress and the bars..really dangerous so (long story short ) we have just ordered one to be made to measure..didnt really need that hassle  black out blind is on its way and we have storage, drawers etc now!
we went over to FC today for a visit and were due to take out the two of them to the park on our own for the first time. i got the pushchair out of the car to find all 3 tyres flat..inner tubes burst  can only think that dh pumped them up the other day and in the heat of the car they expanded a little bit too much  could've done without that hassle too!! luckily we borrowed a double buggy off FC and did our trip out anayway but spent alot of it on the phone to my sis getting her find some tel. no's of where we could order new inner tubes FAST! eventually (another long story short..mothercare said 4 week!!)) we've got some on order..will arrive wed hopefully!

we're hoping to get to the beach tomorrow but i'm so tired i'm wondering if a day at home might be better, we'll see...got to pick up a carseat from a friend at some point and am running out of time!

my mum is holding a baby shower for me on thurs which will be lovely, i feel very spoilt having 2 in one year!

littlie is being a real star..coping very well so far with everythingshe loved being next to bro in the puschchair today, in ours they are behind eachother..he kept trying to pull her hat off and she was laughing her head off which made him do it again and again, very cute.

intense intros start on wed so we'll see him every day from then till home day 

right best get a little hot sweaty person to bed

love to all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quicky

KJ I can't even explian how Happy your posts make me, As I have saud you were alwasy there for me and I am so pleased you will soon have a son and a daughter. Makes me quite teary actually

Moomin how are you?

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - glad all is going well hun

All ok here, Megan has been in hospital as she had febrile convulsion on Sunday night, and ended up going in to hospital by Ambulance - have never been so scared in all my life - really thought we were losing her.  Thankfully she is fine now and behaving as though nothing has happened.  They kept her in over night as it was gone midnight by the time we were seen etc - so I got to bed at 2am and then was back at the hospital at 6.30am to be there when she woke up.  Couldn't stay over as I had to get DH home as he had been drinking so couldn't drive

The hospital think that it was her cold that triggered it, plus we had just done a 2 hour car journey and she got very hot in the car

Still no sign of AF for me, so will see what happens next month


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Moomin.... how SCARY for you both!   Poor little Megan. Really pleased she is okay now... 
Love Molly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - It's wonderfully happy & emotional reading your posts  Can't believe baby bro will be home in a weeks time how fantastic     You & DH have both been working so very hard but it's all going to be worth it & what a year this is turning out to be for you, can it get any better! I'm sure you will have a lovely baby shower on Thu & then there are just days to go before your son is home. Littlie is an amazing little girl, on top of all of her other qualities she is taking all of this in her stride & is going to make a fab big sis. It's been a long tough journey for you & DH but you're almost at the finish line now & will be a complete family very, very soon. I'm sure this week will fly by & I can't wait to read your future posts. Your stories & journey really inspire me  
Candy - Love to you & the boys   hope you are having a fab time in France.
Starr -    for you & the gorgeous Daisy, she is coming on a treat isn't she. Good luck with the christening arrangements I'm sure you will have a prefect day.
Moomin - How terrible for you all   Hope that Megan is much better now  & that you're ok too it must have been really frightening.

Hello   to all of you other lovely ladies.

Erica.xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry this is a quick post...

Moom - oh my what a scary nght you've had! So pleased all is ok now and she is none the wiser. Poorly you both tho, did you sleep at all? You must have been worried sick. Mmmmm to AF   that is pesky. Hope you find out what is going on.

Candy - Wooweee fab hols eh? Have much fun.

tomsmummy - go you posting on hols! Sounds very very nice! Enjoy.

Magpie - how are you all?

Morgan - ta hun. Niece is around 2 1/2 years old. She's got a week hols this week so I'm hoping that some mummy & daddy time will help her get it all sussed. Back into pull ups rest of week last week seemed to relax it all a bit. Made me a bit worried that i get it 'right' tho when it's our turn so any tips and hints very welcome! How are you all? Boys being good boys at mo? How are you?

KJ - arrr hun sounds like madness but for all the right reasons. A day at baeach might be just what you need or a day at home might be a good recoup, see what gut feeling is hey. Try to take it a lil easy when time allows, you sound like you are having fun but getting somewhat exhausted! How are you feeling about all the events of babybro then? Overwhelmed, excited, lil scared, confident? It is very exciting to read your updates, very big woowee moments to share with you hun.

Starr - how are those christening arrangements coming on? When is it? You all good? 

Doods - how are you?

36 - is cyprus hot and fun?

NL - you ok?

Minkey - get well soon and hope the girls stay well too. Let me know if I can help at all this week.

Love to all I've rudely missed.

BIG thanks to all your lovely messages to me, you are so fab and supportive. Morgan - thanks hun lovely things to say and it helped lots   . 
We're off on holiday to Norfolk on Saturday so trying to get bits sorted and need to find someone to water the pots of fruit and veg too. Iduna is being a lil love mixed with pesky monkey at mo, making me laugh lots and having to hide some laughs too. Just starting to introduce egg this week, pasta with egg in, cake/biscuit, mayo, and tonight will be a bit of quiche - fingers crossed please (!) as thus far we are ok.

Must fly.

Love Cahrlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I am still here incase u were wondering where I had gone to! I am really struggling to get online to do anything at the mo...but as always you are always never far from my thoughts. A few quick personals and then will try and get back online at weekend.

Moomin - SO hope Megan is ok now, how scary for you. Sorry to hear about your BFN, do you think you could have tested too early?

KJ - I am over the moon at your news, can't believe in the space of 7 months you have become mummy to 2, so thrilled for you and Dh.

Charlie - I tried sending you a pm, did you get it?

There seems to be a few people on holisays...hope you all have a fab time.

Well apart from not having enough time to get online, everything is great. Getting used to being back at work but enjoying just doing 2 days a week, but will be back to 4 days a week at the start of the school holidays. Can't believe Grace is nearly 1, the last year has flown. Thomas is such a fantastic big brother and really makes me smile with the things he says. Still trying to upload a photo.

Love to everyone, N.Lass x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello gorgeous girlies

I am so sorry I am pants at keeping up,it seems every time I get a spare second something happens to hold me back and its doing my head in.

So this is a v.quick catch up im afraid so not many personals,thinking of you all though  

Kj-your head must be buzzing at the mo,how exciting to be getting baby bro v soon,thought of you the other day when I was looking for fathers day cards in the card factory,there was a lovley card for daddy with a vw camper on the front. If I dont get on before I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for the day your family becomes 4.

Moom-Huge hugs hun   poor you and poor Megan.I remember how I felt when Lilly had the same not long ago,heartbreaking seeing your little one like that. And as for no af-do a test !!!! we need to know lol

ok so forgive pad typos now cos isabel is on my knee-she is really colicky bless her. All not too bad here,slowly getting into a routine.waiting for the triple buggy to arrive from nz so cant wait for that.also getting on with my homestart volunteer really well.going on a trip to to whitepost farm with her and her kids next tues,its with threst of the homestart families and volunteers in the local area.

Not looking forward to next thurs cos Harry is in hospital for his op on his undescended testicle,I know i will go to pieces when they put him under.

Right must go and feed this little lady and myself

Really missing getting on and keeping up with you all

loads of love and stuff

Kelly
x

ps michael is having the snip on 19th july-never thought i would be saying that


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry to be quick,

Great to hear from you Kelly I often think of you. Soory to hear Isabel is suffering with Colic.

Poor Michael having the snip

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Will be back in a minute to catch up but thought i'd try and see if this 
worked..

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=609076d8b6640ef5229d85&skin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all..

Been meaning to post for a couple of days but was gutted by Jess's news... Still thinking of you sweetie... xxxx

All fine here apart from Madam waking up all night..and very early in the morning.. she'll go off again with her dummy or a quick pat but getting up loads is making me shattered!! Apart from that she's her lovely self!! Christening is on 13th July so still some time left!

KJ.. So excited for you.. been watching your comments on **.. makes me smile everytime.. glad you're feeling more organised now!!  

Kelly.. aww poor Isabel with her colic.. hopefully she'll gwor out of it pretty quickly.. take it you're on the goold old Ifacol!! Triple buggy sounds great.. you must post a pic.. am interested to see how big it is!! xx

Moom.. oh Poor Megan!! Glad she's feeling better.. It's been so hot at night lately..D's room was 25.7 degrees the other night even with a fan and the winow open! Hope she's back to her lovely self very soon!

Charlie.. Enjoy your holiday... sounds like a week away forthe 3 of you could be just what the doc ordered!! Hope the weather if fab.. Forcast seems better from sunday xx

Candy.. hope france is fab.. you too T/mummy!!

NL.. lovely to 'see' you.. xx

36.. ooh love Cyprus.. You should be havig fab weather!!

Erika and Molly.. hello !!  

Magpie.. Yay to Lottie and crawling.. Daisy dosen't really move at all !! Hmm looking round my lounge.. will need to do some major baby proofing  when she does move!!

Looby.. hey honey you all OK??

Donna.. Glad the boys are behaving,, how are you feeling.. been very quiet lately xx

Right must get sorted.. got approached in town the other day to do a market research for baby food today.. 2 hours quite locally and get paid £50!! All sounds too good to be true.. will have to wait and see..

Love to all 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Starr, those montages always make me cry, it's beautiful and such a nice record for you x

Moomin - so sorry to hear about your scare, my nephew had a febrile convulsion in front to me, it is so frightening you poor thing x

Charlie - sorry to cancel on you - stomach bug I think, all gone now - have a great holiday.  PS Went to Birch Farm today for the first time & it was great.

KJ - so pleased for you that you have a date to become a family of four - I can really recommend it x

NL - hello - did you get my mail on ********?

We have booked Clarice's christening for October - having a much smaller do this time, with just family & Godparents, but it will be lovely nonetheless.

Off to the beach tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed for dry weather!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Starr Honey - that was just as the song says - So Amazing 
I cried   

xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I don't post on here as often as I'd like but the boys are really keeping me busy but after having a very rough few months I think and Hope I might be getting back on top.
Thanks for asking after me Starr

Starr watched your montage its great and I loved the song. I did one of the boys last year and it was 20min long! but did cover bump until there 1st birthday - I love it and still watch it now (we got the dvd)
I'll post the link if anyone is interested in watching it

Moomin how are you? thanks for all your support

Charlie, Candy how are you?

KJ I hope intro's are going well Can't wait for him to be yours. could you pm me is name? Littlie has such a gorgeous name I just wondered what baby bro was called

Hello to everyone else, I will TRY and keep up with this thread from now on

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - great to hear from you and would love to see your vid of the boys that'd be great. i love um and so wish I got my ass into gear and sorted one, promise myself i'll do one soon! Pleased you are making progress hun, keep strong and hope those boys are being good for mummy too. Hugs to you all. Up to much this weekend?

Minkey - no worries just glad you are well and noone else in the house got it. Beach should be great today as not meant to rain till later and may not on coast anyway, have a great day. Oh fab you have a christening booked, happy planning. See you when we get back.

Looby - hello lovey, how are you?

NL - yes I got your pm hun, I'll try and reply later.

Starr - that really is so lovely. She has the most amazing smile and is sooo gorgeous. You all look so happy on there it really melted my heart. How are you? Sleep ok or still very wonky? How did market research go? Was food nice or yuk  ?

Kelly - oh poor love with colic ouch, they are so helpless when they are so ickle like that aren't they? You are fab to managed to post with your madhouse going on! Bet triple buggy will be great. Is it a mountain buggy? Love um - bugaboo tipped it for me but so nearly got a MB. You all OK? Apart from DH counting the days to snip??  

Moom - How are you?

Candy & 36 & Tm - hope hols all going well.

KJ - i'm guessing intros are going busy, intense but well. I hope you have a fab few weeks with lil baby bro and I can't wait to see all your news when I get back. Much love hun - sharing the excitement!

Well busy sorting hols bits and can't wait to get off tomorrow. Will miss you all !! and look forward to reading all the pages of news on our return in 2wks. Take care all.

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Seems everyone has been busy.

Charlie - Hope you have a fantastic Holiday, where are you going?

Donna - Lovely to hear from you, glad to hear that your feeling better.  Would love to see your Montage, please post link.

Minkey - Hope weather is nice for the beach.  What are your plans for the christening?  Its hard work arranging everything isnt it.

Starr - Hope Daisy has settled back into her routine now and your getting a bit more sleep, did you have a nice holiday?  Your Montage is beautiful.

Kelly - How are you hon?  Hope your ok now DH is back in work.  How is Isabel's colic?  Hope its getting better.  What kind of tripple buggy are you going for?  Will be thinking of you when you go to hospital with Harry next week, Kerys had to have an op when she was three months old so I know what you will be going through but im sure you will be fine.  Poor DH he will be sore for a few days  

NL - Lovely to hear from you, cant believe Grace is going to be one soon, saying that my three were one yesterday and that absolutely flew.  Glad that your enjoying work.

Charlie - How is Iduna doing with her eggs?  Hope you are all ok.

Moomin - What a scare you must have had with Megan, Im so glad she is ok now.  

KJ - Ive been loving reading your posts, your clearly so happy Littlie and baby bro sound absolutely fab.  How are the intensive intros going?  What date will you "officially" be a mummy of 2?  I cant believe how much you have gone through in 12 months, those two children are so lucky to have a mummy like you.  What are we going to be calling baby bro?

Hi to everyone else I may have missed.  Ive been reading but not posting, not feeling too good at the moment, seems like I have a big black cloud above me all the time but yesterday was a good day, I cant believe that my three babies are one already.  We didnt do much yesterday just went out for dinner but having a party in the garden for them on Sunday, please keep your fingers crossed for nice weather.

Jo
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Jo 
Big loves to you sweetheart     you are doing a fantastic job & it's been a tough year for you, very hard work. You have coped incredibly well & are a real inspiration. Of course you are going to "off" & down moments that is perfectly natural. I hope that dark cloud gets blown away very soon  & that you start to feel brighter. And I really can't believe that your scrummy daughters are 1 already OMG 

       
          
*WISHING MORGANN, KERYS & SIAN 
A VERY HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY
HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC TIME *
          
      ​Lots of love,
Erica.xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

OMG Jo so sorry we missed the girls BIG 1st birthday. *Happy Birthday to your lovely ladies!*
Hope party is fab on Sunday and weather good. Have you been to Dr yet? get on ok? You ok hun? Things real tough? Talk to us hun xx   Ta for asking after us, we are off to Norfolk for 2wks - not far but should be fun. Iduna appears ok thus far on egg, introducing very 'diluted' first and increasing lil at a time to check for any reactions so slowly but all good progress.

Minkey - did you get to the beach, good day? Have fun at open gardens this weekend!

Kelly - hope Harry's op goes well.

Iduna got on well at her eye appointment on Monday, she has a slight prescription at mo but as her other tests were above average no glasses at mo but back in 9-12months for a check on it all. Today she had a repeat renal ultrasound and her kidney's look really good, right kidney's dilatation is aok, dilatation on the left is 5mm or under, they always said that was the figure we were aiming at for 'normal' so we are hopeful to be discharged at the Paed app on 4th July. Could have kissed the lovely man who scanned her!

Dh is deeply buried in work at mo so hope he'll appear home show me what of his he wants packed then he'll be back into more work at home for several hours - oh the joys - but at least we are busy eh?!

Hope father's day is fab for your daddy's bubs!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Jo so so so sorry I missed the girls birthdays, I can't believe they are 1 already that has come round quick.
Sorry you are still feeling down, you know where I am if you want to talk (hugs)

Charlie Glad Iduna got on well at her appoinemts that must be a relief. Callum might need glasses he was border line when we went a few months ago he has a follow up appointment in September.

The boys are just so scrummy at the moment and are really turning inot litle people but OMG they don't stop al day they don't sleep much anymore and its just none stop, how long till teh go to school lol

Donna x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Happy 1st birthday Cerys
     
Happy 1st birthday Morgann
     
Happy 1st birthday Sian*
     

I really can't believe they are 1 already! Hope you have a fantastic party on Sunday - you deserve a huge party (and a medal!) to celebrate getting through the first year with your beautiful little girls  What a fantastic achievement!! Jo, am so sorry you're having a tough time, but remember we're all here for you when you need to vent.

love to everyone else - not got time for personals just now but am reading and following xxxx Kirsty

p.s. Jo - I was just trying to imagine the number of birthday cards you have in your house!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow Jo... can't believe the girls are 1 already!!

Happy Birthday Sian... Happy Birthday Kerys...Happy Birthday Morgann
     

Hope you all had a lovely day.. and a fab party on Sunday !!!

Jo honey.. i think you've done amazingly well in the last year!! Hope you feel it too soon xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh didn't mean to post!!

Ta for the lovely words on the montage.. didn't mean to make you all cry.. mind you Pete blubbed all the way through it too!! Was suprised how simple (if time consuming!) it was... 

Took D to a music class this morning.. she absouloutly LOVED it.. laughing, singing and clapping.. even the lady who ran it came uo to me after to say she'd been laughing at D's reactions!! 

Minkey good luck with the christening !! We're trying to do it all in a short time!! Think as well that some of the invites have got lost as my SIL hasn't had hers yet!! How do you know if people have got them ??

Charlie.. Yay to Iduna and her great test results!!  Sleep still very wonky so a visit to the Hv on monday to see what she thinks! Market research was good.. no food to try.. just mum's talking!! £50 easy money..!! xx

Love to all 
me xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww Starr that was so lovely,your dh looks over the moon with his little girl,Daisy is so like you,the music got me,can't place it but it was just right.

Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MORGANN,KERYS AND SIAN!!! *    
where did that year just go 
have you been to DOCS yet Jo    

starr..my laptop is crap and gets stuck on those onetruemedia thingies but the 1 minute i got was lovely  bless daisy at her music class 

cant stop long, my life is bonkers at the mo, this is the first time i've sat down all day, its back to back jugglling everything..cant wait till tues till we get him home..btw i think i'll just keep calling him babybro for now...
today we took both out to tescos for a shopping trip..for some reason littlie kept licking him  he got his own back by pulling her hair..oh the joy! kept them happy with breadsticks  was a whole new and different experience 
tomorrow he's over at ours all day, inc tea and bath..will be another new experience! am hoping to get them both to sleep at the same time for their afternoon nap...yeah right 
same on sunday and then mon its just a short visit as we take him back after lunch and then, at the 11th hour birth mum thinks she'd finally like to do a one-off meeeting with us, so we'll try and squeeze that in too... what timing!
tues is HOME DAY!!
my mum had a baby shower for me last night, was really lovely and great fun, we did some games which sounds a bit twee but it was really funny..there we all were modelling babies out of play doh and doing nappies with one hand lol. had some lovely pressies 

love to all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MORGANN,
CERYS & SIAN​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Kj-wow its all go there then!!! I love reading your updates,so glad its all working out for you hun.Hoping all goes smoothly when baby bro finally comes home.heartwarming stuff!!!!!

Moom-is Megan better hun??

Donna-I would love to see your motage hun,hope your ok.

Starr-I blubbed like a guddun watching your montage,was lovely.

Hope everyone else is doimg ok. All still mad here,not sure if harry's op will have to be cancelled on thurs cos he is full of cold,will see what they say when I call them tues.

Only 2 weeks to go till I get my triple buggy,can you tell im excited eh??!! lol

Right gotta go wind Isabel

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow lots of news as soon as I turn my back!!

Happy Birthday Morgann, Cerys and Sian. Hope you had a great day, did you have a party?

Jo sorry to hear you are feeling low and hope that things improve soon

KJ Thrilled for you, always love reading your posts.

Moomin sorry to hear Megan has not been well, hope she is now fighting fit. It must be so scarey

Charlie great news about Iduna's test results.

Starr your montage is beautiful. You do all look soo happy

Candy & 36 hope you are having a good hol.

Minkey hope you had fun at the beach

Kelly whoopee with the triple buggy, mind you rather you than me having to push that around the shops  glad all is going well for you and lol at Michael having the snip. I still rememeber you were the first to answer my first post who ever would have thought you would end up with 4  

Donna glad to hear you are feeling better and enjoying your gorgeous boys.

Well we are back from hols and madly planning Olivias birhday for next week. She is such a character she has us in stitches all day, think she is def going to be on the stage. She now knows her abc and can count to ten, which is mad when Tom could only say mum, dad, more and bob by the age of 2! They are soo much fun, said to dh today just wish I could freeze time now and keep everything as it is. 

Hope you all had a great Fathers day xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

On library comp!

KJ - Think i scanned the text right that today is home day!! If I di woweeeee and hope he settles in very well and you all feel instantly like a wonderful family of 4. I'm sure you have covered all the bases and all is going to be very smooth. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love.  

TMummy - glad hols were good. Hope party prep goes well. is work manic for you this week? If I don't get to log on again. happy birthday Olivia! She sounds so fab and such a card.

Minkey - you all well and having fun?

Jo - party on sunday?

We are having a great time, lovely cottage and some good books and toys for madam to play with. Lil love has slept well in a big bed (bed guard and plus a bed end wedged into side for good measure tho!) so long may this continue as I hadn't the heart to force her into a wee travel cot .been to Beach and had a fab time. Still getting on with egg in stuff ok so will keep prgerssing. Off to Norwich one day and broads one day and bewilderwood - NL been there? sounds great, I'll  let you know how we get on.
Oh reminds me - Starr - how is sleep? Has she settled down? How was HV? Helpful? Hope all ok hun.

Must fly.

Love to all!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for the girls.  Although it was their birthday on Thursday we had their party on sunday, it did rain in the morning but by the afternoon it had dried up nicely and the kids were able to play on the bouncy castle whilst we all got drunk!!!!  Been to town today to buy them their first pair of shoes, Morgann & Sian are both size 2 1/2 but poor Kerys isnt even registering on the Clarks scale so I had to get her a pair of soft shoes from Next, they dont match but they are still lovely.  I also wanted to take back 9 dresses to Primark which had been bought for them but were too big, I queued up for ages to exchange them for smaller sizes and when I got to the till I couldnt believe it, apparently you cant exchange in Primark unless you have a receipt, I have never heard of any other shop being like that, its awful, I now have £50 worth of dresses which are absolutely useless to me!  Anyway enough about that, I have an appointment with my GP on Tuesday and I promise to tell her about all of my problems, i have decided to write a little list of how I am feeling because I know as soon as I get in there im going to burst out crying and I wont be able to explain myself properly.

Charlie -Glad egg tasting is going well, she is a big girl now in a big girls bed!  ohh bless

Tomsmummy - I agree, I wish they could stay little for ever I was quite tearful on the girls birthday its gone too quickly.

sorry no more personals, i have got to get through 8 loads of ironing! hi to everyone else not mentioned, hope you are all well.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry i thought i'd copied my post from IUI friends onto here yesterday 
yes babybro came home today 
sorry i'm short on time so copying and pasting


one little man safely delivered home and now sleeping upstairs 
and one fab big sister also asleep after being a real star all day 

its been a lovely day..after the dreaded handover from FM, where we all managed to hold it together (tho have just read her and her daughters ******** profiles and they're all  really sad ) we got home to find the front doorstep decorated by my lovely mum and sis with a warm carrot cake and pressies  we had tea and cake and opened the pressies plus a heap form the FC's to us, lots of lovely thoughtful gifts..littlie was in her element as everyone had remembered her too 
the rest of the day we've just chilled and taken it easy..baby bro has just gone with the flow and smiled his way through the day. we had a little walk to the swings and then a shepherds pie made by my lovely friend 
we're both exhausted but so happy..its been such a long old haul to get here, we would never have dreamed that life would bring us these perfect gifts     
kj xxxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

A belated happy birthday to Cerys, Sian & Morgann, glad you all had a good party. Hope it goes well at the GP's next week. They are there to help - and I hope they can.  

KJ, oh I am so excited to hear your news! I pleased that your little boy is with you. Sounds like you have lots of exciting times ahead - can't wait to hear about them!

Charlie, glad your having a good trip hun!

Tomsmummy, what are you doing for Olivias birthday? She sounds like such fun!

Hello everyone else!

I had a really low patch last week, but thankfully it seems to have passed. We all went up to Birmingham on Friday to Gardeners World Live for DH's birthday - we had a good time, although it was a nightmare journey home - nearly 4 hours. William and Charlotte were very good - considering. We left the babies for the first time during the day on Saturday as we had a party in West London at 5pm on Saturday, so all in all it was a busy weekend!

I hope all your DP/DH's had a good fathers day. It was DH's first, and he really enjoyed it.

Liz
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - belated happy birthday to the girls!!

KJ - so lovely to read your post, so pleased that it has all worked out for you after everything you have been through.  Enjoy every moment of being a family of four x

Charlie - glad you are having a fab holiday

Sorry I don't get to post as much as I would like these days - I seem to be so busy    Clarice is a monkey with her sleep during the day - not sure why she won't as she is doing really well at night.  

I amm off down to Hertfordshire next week on "labour watch" for my sister.  My parents are away & she is due on the 26th, so I said I would be there for the week in case she goes into labour to look after her two children.  Agatha is going to her Gran & Grandpas for the week as I thought 4 children was abit much to cope with.  I have never left her for so long, so I am abit sad about that, but I have loads planned catching up with friends so it wll be nice.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - Great big congratulations on a very well deserved happy ending!  I'm delighted for you all.  

NJO - I'm really glad you've booked a doctor's appointment.  I know you're going to chat about the problem we've all been nagging you about   but have you been feeling down as well?  (I'm sorry if I've missed this).  You always come across as if you're sailing through but I imagine it's much much harder than that and I hope you feel like you could say when things are tough.  

Magpie - Sorry you've been going through a rough patch.  How are things now?

I'm doing okay although the last week has been rough (tired and sick) but things seem to be getting a bit better now.  I can't believe I'm quarter of the way through the pregnancy!  

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

As always haven't been online for a while so a bit late with some of these messages!

NJO - Belated happy birthday to your beautiful girls

KJ - Congratulations on becoming a mummy and daddy of two

Charlie - Thanks for pm. I love the holt area. Haven't been to bewildered as quite new, be interested to hear if its any good

Minkey - what a star offering to look after your sisters 2 children as well when she's in labour, she's lucky to have you as a sister. Hurray for Clarice sleeping at night....prefable to day time sleep!

Candy  - can you believe Lucas is nearly 1?

VIL - wow, time is flying!

Big hello to everyone else I've missed. Can't believe Grace is nearly 1. She said Mummy a few times today so very happy....Thomas is being very good about the face she doesn't say Thomas yet. When I picked him up from playschool the other day the leader said she'd had him in tears as he'd gone upto her and said "I'm sorry but I am going to nursery in September so can't come to playschool anymore!" She said half the parents don't have the courtesy to let her know so to have him come up and tell her made her cry. SO proud of my special boy. Went to a wedding do on saturday night and as I was going he said "I love you mummy...but I don't love your eyes or toes!" Spot the mum who doesn't usually wear eye shadow or nail varnish!!!!

Love to all, N.Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - very kind of you to say so, but not sure I offered exactly, more like was not very gently persuaded


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

NJO the list to gp sounds like a great idea. Good luck with everything. What a pain about the dresses could you not ask the people who gave them to you for receipts to change size. I am sure they would not mind then you could do what you like with them. 

KJ Congratulations I am thrilled for you, and cant wait to hear all about your adventures together as a family.

Minkey good luck with your week of child minding. Enjoy sunny Herts.

Magpie sorry to hear you have been down.

VIL wow I cant believe that. Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Hope your all ok.Just a quick one to let you know Harry had his op for his undescended testicle today and all went well,it was horrible seeing him put to sleep though    We had to be there for 11 and his op wasnt till 3.30 and we didnt get home till 8 so it been a long day.Poor mite was starving cos he was nill by mouth from 8 in the morning untill 5.30,lets just say when he had calmed down he enjoyed his toast.

He is now tucked up in bed cuddling Iggle Piggle   Its weird though cos Isabel is at my sisters overnight and Lilly is at my mums.It was a milatary operation packing everyones bags for different places.

Hope your all ok

Kelly x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Evening,

Just a quick message before bed (we have had friends round tonight, otherwise I'd already be in bed!)

Kelly, glad to hear that Harry's op went ok. You must be shattered after such a day. Thank goodness for 'In the night Garden' - Iggle Piggle makes everything better!

N.Lass, what a lovely boy Thomas is, your story made me say 'ahhhh' out loud! You should be very proud.

VIL, glad to hear that your feeling a bit better & that the sickness has eased.

Minkey, lol, that's what sisters are there for. Exciting times, although you will miss Agatha, but she'll be having a lovely time at Gran and Grandpas I'm sure!

Hello   everyone else!

My bright disposition has continued so far this week - thank goodness. I never want to feel like it did last week ever again! DH is away next week, so we're hopefully going to stay with my Mum for a couple of days (although, it's difficult fitting around her social diary!). Have a busy weekend planned, have friends staying, looking forward to catching up.

Liz
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My sister had some contractions last night so I am hoping that this baby comes over the weekend & then I can have a week down there with no interuptions to my social arrangements     x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Any news on your sister Minkey?


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly so glad   to hear little Harry is ok. Must have been really stressful for you, but at least its all over now. 

Magpie glad to hear you are feeling happier long may it continue. 

Minkey you are so wicked 

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm shattered..this mummy-of-2 thang sure is tiring  
all going ok tho, babybro being a superstar at night, 12+ hours straight, if he does wake i just pop in, pop a dummy in, turn on his light and music display thingie and leave..he does one almighty howl and then goes quiet  just trying to get to grips with what sleeps he needs in the day as it seems a bit random at the mo, and i dont know him well enough to know what he needs when, can be frustrating, for both of us  thank goodness dh is off, i've no idea how i'm going to cope when he's back  the kitchen seems to be a tip all the time  littlie's being really good, apart form being over enthusiastic with her huggies and occasionally toys (like on his head ) she's being really funny..we've got this book from the libaray called 'the boo-hoo baby'..about a baby who wont stop crying and this eve she was pretending to be the boo-hoo baby, doing this fake boo-hooing and i had to keep trying things till she stopped crying (like in the book)
something else that makes me die..theres one dud family in our cul-de-sac..horrible fishwife woman with 5 kids, screams ****** this and that at them all etc etc..eldest ones always in trouble,police etc. she had a big gap and has 2 littlish ones..bout 6 and 4 i guess..one is called coby and the littliest we think is called Abey..we could never work it out but he had big ears and was a bit gnome like, so me and our neighbour nicknamed him 'Dobby' (as in Harry Potter) i just mentioned one day to DH about Dobby being out there on his bike..littlie must've picked it up cos now whenever she sees him (which is alot, he doesnt seem to go to nursery ) she says 'Dobby out there on his bike'   cracks me up! cant decide whether to put her right or let her continue 

kelly - glad Harrys op went ok..poor sausage..hope he's not too grumpy today...

sorry cant do any more personals, determined to be in bed by 10

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

lol about Dobby!  Hope littlebro continues to settle in, KJ - must be very tricky for you having to adapt so quickly to different needs, but it sounds like you are doing an amazing job already.

Kelly - poor Harry love - hope he's not too sore  

Mink - hope it all works out peachy for you and sis's baby  

Jo - how's things with you? did you see the doc yet?

Northern - no way can Grace be 1!  bless Thomas for loving mummy as she is  

VIL - hoping you get some energy soon and that the sickness drops off into the 2nd tri. x 

Magpie - glad you're feeling better and hope that a fun and busy wknd is just what you need to keep your spirits up.

Charlie - hope you're having a lovely hol.

36 - how's tricks?  I think you are maybe on holiday too.

We are away to N Yorks for a week tomorrow so I've been a frazzled wreck trying to get sorted (not least because work has been crazy busy with every deadline coming this week   ) and am now REALLLLLLLY ready for our hol.  The family's got a lot of stress and stuff to deal with at the moment (illness, work issues etc) so just trying to keep it all together until we see the SEA - YAAAAYYYYY!  The boys are really excited about going to the beach. Did I tell you I ran in the RAce for Life last wknd?  I did 5km in 35mins, which I was really chuffed about (I am soooooo not a natural runner) and raised £150 for Cancer Research.  I have packed my trainers as I have visions of me going on early morning runs along the beach with my iPod.  I'll tell you next week if that actually materializes!!

must go and do some last minute obsessing over my lists of stuff I have to remember tomorrow    We're only going for a week but it still seems to be a military operation sorting out stuff for 4 people     
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a fabulous time Kirsty, well done on doing that run in an great time and raising money for such a good cause, hope you have enough energy to run while on hols, I first read that as new york ! .... no way I could have done any running on our holiday, far too tired, Lucas had a new tooth coming through (His 3rd) not sure if that was it or not, but up for 2 hours anight and staying in a mobile home, you hear everything and everyone elses children, often got up thinking was mine ! ... the kids up bang on 6am every morning too
... did have a great time though, totally kiddies holiday which they both adored.

Kim, loving the littley stories and baby bro sounds like hes being a star, as Kirsty says, in at the deep end jugggling all those needs, including the kitchen  but we all know you can do it x

Love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Big Big congratultions to KJ, DH and littlie on the arrival of baby bro

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My sister had a little boy at 4.50am this morning, he has no name yet (typical of my sister  ) but she now has two boys & a girl, lovely, and so considerate as now I can ensure I attend all my social arrangements uninterrupted   

Minkey x

PS I can not believe that Clarice is nearly 3 months old - where did that time go??

PPS - KJ - I totally empathise on the coping with 2 thing but you will be fine, it gets much easier once you work out what they need & find your own pattern, you will be fab x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Minkeys sister


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the birth of your nephew Minkey!

x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well we got back very late last night after some delays and I just had to pop in here to check on Babybro.

Brilliant news KJ-was thinking of you lots whilst away.

Will be back later to catch up but we had a brilliant time in Cyprus.

xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Your all going to give me a hard time but I been to the Doctors today and I didnt do it again  

I took Kerys for her skin (she has eczema) then I started on myself, i explained about how I have been feeling she is convinced its not PND just stress.  Anyway by the time we had got through that I saw her looking at her watch so I felt I couldnt go into something else!  My DVD from Tenna came the other day so Im going to try that for a few weeks and see how it goes.

36 - did you have a good holiday?

Minkey - How are your social arrangements going?

Donna - How are you?

Magpie - How are you?

KJ - Im loving your stories, hope baby bro has settled in well and your all ok.

Kelly - How is Harry?  Hope your all ok.

Sorry to anyone I have missed, as per usual got 3 screaming babies after my attention.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jo bend over       am trying to imagine what the Tenna dvd has to offer 

just quickly as making the most of babybro being asleep and dh taking littlie out..am trying to get the announcement cards in the post, kts taking a long time. sw visit in a little bit...

all going ok, have had a few rough days, mainly me and dh nigggling at eachother which makes things sooo much harder..we so need to be on the same side but we just keep overreacting and getting stroppy..of course its all him, not me  though he is being all stroppy when i try and help him do something or suggest doing it differently, i try SO hard to say it nicely and encouragngly but it always seems to backfire  we'll get through it..will take a while getting our jilted rhythm back into line.
littlie is being pretty good, def pushing the boundaries but finding out fast where they are! babybro just smiles, eats, sleeps and crawls about. yesrteday i put a shallow tray of water in the garden and they had a fab time splishing and splashing eachother and getting sopping..really playing together ah

love to all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jo I think you need to give it at least 4weeks for the muscles to improve

36 glad you had a great time

KJ my two love playing in water to

Love to all

Louby you ok ?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

KJ sounds you are doing just fine being a mummy of 2. Its not easy but if anyone can do it you can I am certain of that x x 
A new baby always makes couples niggly at each other, it will pass

Jo thanks for asking after me, I am doing okish very up and down
I am glad Dr doesn't seem to think you have PND. did he/she offer any advice about how you are feeling though?

Big hello to everyone else sorry need to tidy up the mess after lunch - its not pretty lol

Donna x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies

just thought I would pop in and update you.

Dh (not so 'D' anymore) have seperated   He didn't want to make the effort to be part of a family, much prefering to go out and drink himself silly most night, then, of course, needing a lie in to recover the next day. So consequently, Myles and I have carried on without him.  We want different things I suppose, I want a happy involved close family and he wants his single life back, I do feel cheated, that he made out that a wife and child were what he wanted but in the end, he didn't.

So, we are at my mums for now until I find somewhere else to live, and he has his single life back, no responsibilities, no hassle and no family and me?................... I have Myles  

I don't think I come on this thread enough to chat as much as I would like to, so as long as you don't feel I am interrupting, I'll keep an eye on you all and say Hi when I can

Thankyou all so much for everything you have ever helped me with, its amazing that you are all so level headed and sensible when I needed you  

Lots and lots of love and hugs

Oink and piglet x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - I am so sad to hear your news   , I hope that you & Myles are doing OK, you sound as though you feel it is for the best?  Silly man does not know what he is missing.  Take care & pop on here whenever you feel like doing so, we are always here for you  

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Having a lovely week, I feel like I am on holiday.  My sister has named her new little boy Thomas (to be known as Tom) George, he is so cute.  It is lovely to spend time with Clarice, she is usually left second at home as I guess Agatha shouts the loudest    I am missing Agatha but she is having such a good time at DH's parents so that is fab too.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oink - sorry to hear your news hun, we are all here for you when you need us.  At least you have Myles


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Oink - Im so sorry to hear your news, I hope your ok, were all here if you need us    

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to read your news Oink, of course you are not interrupting, hope things work out for the best for you both

Donna, i know that lunchtime mess.......

KJ hope things are going well

Love to all Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Me again ladies, not sure there is ever a right time to announce my news always seems to be such sad news happening elsewhere on the boards, when I seem to be given things on a plate ....but I am pregnant again, around 13weeks was a little bit of a shock at first guess i didn't expect it to happen AGAIN, let alone so quickly, but am very excited and praying that everything works out and that Jacob & Lucas will have a little brother or sister (I vote brother) at the end of the year.

Just wish some of my luck could permanently rub off to our ladies still ttc'ing ..... so VIL looks like we will be cycle buddies, hope all is still going well with you, anyone else got any surprises for us ?

Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy - you know i am thrilled for you..you went through very tough times like many of us so dont feel bad...

oh oink, really sorry to hear that..such a shme dh is going to miss out on all the joys of Myles..look after yourself 

lovely new pics Jo..i can see the girls are starting to look more different the older they get..they all seemd quite a like before (well to me, I'm sure they didnt to you!)

things are settling down a little here..really did have a few tough days..H is still off though so lots of help, not sure what it will be like when he goes back a week on mon..will be a whole new routine to get used to again 

its strawberry and raspberry time here and my heart sings when littlie comes running in for a bowl to go and pick some..my dream child aaah. she also made me cry yesterday..we have this little game where i say 'who's gorgeous?' and she says 'meeeee'. we've now added babybro into it and he's 'handsome' (though its sounds like 'pants on'  ) then i said 'what about mummy?' and she paused and said 'pretty'  and came to give me a hug    she seems so grown up since babybro came home (although you wouldnt know it from some of her behaviour )

we got a new car at the beg of the week..dh's parents wanted to change theirs and its 3 yrs old and only done 10,000 miles so we snapped it up and let them part-ex ours. so we now have a Nissan Almera which is fab as its a bit higher and great for getting kids in and out of car seats (the old car was sooooo loooooow) nonetheless i have had a really bad back so have been to osteo today for some tweaking..am very sore now. 

must get to bed
love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - congratulations - really chuffed for you hun       hope we get to see a new ticker now!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Honey,

As you know i am so so chuffed for you all   

I know it feels hard when others are still riding the rollercoaster, but you deserve to enjoy every second - knowing that we are all here for you every step of the way 

Sorry i dont post anymore - but life is still crappy and havent got very much to say 
Fingers crossed my skies will brighten soon   

Love to all - Huge hugs to oink   

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Kelly - glad Lil man's op went ok, how is he now? All your lovies home now and back to madhouse normality? You ok? Must have been very stressssssful. Has he got to go back to hosp at all or rest of his care at GP or waht?

Morgan - have fab hols, enjoy beach, fab family time and hope you get to forget the stresses of 'normal' life! did you fit everything in? Madness how much one takes isn't it?!

Candy - Oh woweee fab news! Congrats! Now what did that fortune teller say to you? Is that now the correct number?   Enjoy every minute - you very much deserve it hun. Sure some of fairy dust go to those left TTC too hun     . You are always very sensitive with your news hun so you never need to feel guilty telling it, you are too nice and kind and deserving for anyone to take it the wrong way - does that make any sense? 

VIL - How are you? Soz you had some sickieness, all passing now? And not too tired I hope? bertie aware of the impending bro / sis situ? Hope all is ok with you all.

KJ - Sounds like much fun for you all. Still on cloud 9? Hope things continue so well. You sound so in control and in such heavenly bliss   Got any pics for us now then? Bet he look as lovely as littlie, lil cutie xx

Oink - hun so sorry to hear your news and as hte others say he will miss out on all the fabness that you and myles bring to the world. you are a very wonderful person and I am sure that there is much hapiness out there for you, I pray that times are bright and sunny for you my love 

Looby - how are you doing hun? Sorry things are tough hun.   We miss you on here 

Jo - Hope all is well with you, how are you hun?

Donna - how are you hun?

Moom - how are you? 

Minkey - fab news on baby nephew! You all ok? Wow where did the time go with Clarice?! Is agatha back now? Bet she had a ball!

Had a fab holiday, lots of fun and Iduna had a great time on beach, playing and having two entertainers for once (not just boring ole mummy!). Dh seems to have benefitted lots from it too. didn't make it to BeWilderwood in the end as had lots to do where we were, concerned not enough to do for madam in toddlerwood and think maybe best to wait a few months to a year maybe. 
Must fly - someone needs to go to bed soon, got to get used to her own bed again - back into her cotbed!

Love to all and very sorry to anyone I missed, bit slow reading today, must be relaxed or something   

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Looby sorry to hear things aren't too good for you right now

Oink so sorry to hear your news I hope things work out for you x x x

Candy what great news congratulations, as everyone has said don't feel at all bad about it. wow you will have you work cut out by the end of the year- well done x x 

Sorry I don't post much on here I don't alwasy feel that I know you guys that well (as I don't get to post much) and things are till a bit rough for me so don't alwasy have loads to say

hugs
Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Sorry not been posting.. been reading but never manage the time to reply, Sorry!!

Candy.. Was wondering when you were gonna spill !!!!   You know how pleased i am too.. Heavens you've earned a good run now! Hmm me thinks maybe a little pink one this time to keep those boys in check!! R u all ready for the big birthday run?? 

KJ.. aww so please babybro is doing so well and Littlie still a delight.. Honest she couldn't be any more in tune with you.. Got the announcement.. He's beautiful.. just like Littlie as you said!! xx

Looby.. always here honey.. xxx

Oink.. so sorry to hear of your sad news.. you are always welcome.. once an iui girl always an iui girl!! xx

Donna sorry things are still rough for you too.. xx

Charlie.. hey there.. sleeping seeme better ta.. hopefully it will last. Glad you had a lovely hol xx

Kelly.. so glad Harry is ok after his op.. how are you coping ?? xx

Love to  Moom, VIL and aeveryone else..

All good here just busy, busy, busy.. am back at work on 16th July.. Boo Hoo..   But needs must.. finance are rather tight so have no other choice really! Am doing 3 days at 1st.. Mum will have Daisy for 2 days and Pete on a sat, then in sept she is going to nursery for 1 day so i will do 4.. Will have to see how i get on!!

Christening has caused a few probs! Have had to make it smaller due to space and costs so have upset a few people who 'expected' and invite!! I would have loved to ask everyone i wanted, but cannot. Also have 2 friends who i think were waiting for the godmother invitation,and are upset we've not chosen them. You cannot please everyone, so we have gone with my BF who has IF probs and may never have kids of her own, my cousin who is only 18 but dotes on D and is fab with her and i think of all my family she is the best choice and pete's brother. Other than that all is going well, just hoping for nice weather!!

Right as usual loads to do but will try and get back soon

Love Me xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow candy congratulations am so happy for you

Oink sorry to hear your news hope things start to look up for you soon

KJ glad to hear all is going well with babybro.

Starr when is the christening?

Donna sorry to hear you are still having tough times, please feel free to pm if you ever need a chat 

looby you to sorry to hear things are not so good.Big kisses to both of you

Charlie glad you had a great holiday

We have had a great week with Olivia having 3 days of brithday celebrations. She really is a laugh a minute at the moment. She puts on a scarey voive and says " you are a pickle pants" 
Are any of you guys on ********?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Tomsmummy - Yah did i forget to say happy birthday to olivia b4 hols? Glad she had a fab bday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVIA!!! yes on ********,don't get on there much but on there  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quick one as just got back from my friends wedding in Maidstone.

Huge congrats to Candy and dh


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - that is brilliant news, really pleased for you, you deserve it my dear, never feel bad.  Can I put you on the list?  When are you due?    

Tomsmummy - yes I am on ********, will pm you....sorry Missed Olivia's birthday I have NO memory these days and keep missing birthdays on here  

Charlie - glad you had a good holiday, lets meet soon, can't do this week but next is good - when are you free, text me!

Had a lovely week in Herts catching up with friends & it was nice to spend time with Clarice on my own but I was very pleased to get my big girl back on Saturday  

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies
Back from holidays, had a lovely time in Filey.

Not time to catch up with everyone but.....

Oink my love, I am so sorry to hear your news    you must be devastated and how on earth can your h not want to be with you and the gorgeous piglet?

Candy - how fanflippintastic, I am so chuffed for you! you'd like ANOTHER boy, really?  

Donna, Looby - hugs to you to in particular because things are not going well.  It'll be your time for sunny skies soon  

ok got to go as my gin and tonic is nearly finished and I need another one.   holidays are lovely but I am shattered and its great to be home just the 4 of us.....
xxx K


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys

Hehe Morgan, I am convinced this will be a boy, but who knows.... to be honest though, another boy would be so much easier not only do we have all the clothes, but the toys too, living in a 3bed semi, not sure we would have room for a whole set of girls toys ... so many people go on about I bet you want a girl etc and apart from practicality reasons, I really don't mind, just want a healthy brother or sister for the boys.

Any holiday pics ?

Minkey, seems to be some confusion over my dates, have another scan on Friday so will confirm then  but looking like 31st December yikes !

TM, yep on ********, but like the others don't get on there much

Starr... not ready for the birthdays yet, have a bike for J, but nothing for Lucas, as I have said b4, he has everything !!! might just put some money in his bank account as all the ideas I have had, have gone to grandparents etc and our house is so overflowing, will need to have a clear out soon

I remember all those christening issues, why do people feel hurt not to be asked......

DT don't ever feel bad for not posting much, its hard to keep up with so many forums, sorry things are still tough for you (((hugs)))

Looby hoping the sun starts to shine for you soon

KJ bizarrely I went to the osteopath on Saturday, hoping it would be gentler than when I saw chiropractor when PG with Lucas, it was in a round about way, but boy was I sore had to go to bed with a hot water bottle ! she seems to think that the sciatica type thing I had with Lucas and its back now, was caused when I had that fall on the decking when holding Jacob, i sort of shunted my right leg up on corner of decking as i slid across... apparently as I was still b/f you still have all these relaxins in your body.... of course its not helped by the fact that I still have to carry my boys

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Candy - ouch, sorry your back is bad. Hope it improves and that osteo treatment has worked for you. I usually go to osteo but when Pg with Iduna the hospital physio worked wonders and it was free, does your hosp offer that too? Hope all going well and look forward to hearing due date after your next scan on Fri, have you a photo of ya bubba scan? Is jacob excited or you not told him yet? Wow xmas/new year bubba then!! Birthday month for your boys then, big party time?

KJ - How is your back? is it better hun? How's babybro sleep going? Sure you will find his day sleep pattern hun you sound very experienced & in tune hun, did FM not have his day sleep buttoned then? Is he 9months old now? fab night sleeping!! Hey I thought of you with Primark programme recently! Think H&M are more ethical tho   from newspapers reports on the whole scandal!

Minkey - will text in a mo. Is Clarice sleeping in day any better? iduna was a minx for that at 12wks ish, I put it down to my stupidly trying to spread her feeds out a bit but she needed to stay at no more than 3hrly in day with a wee tanking up more in eve prebed. Hope you find your way through it or she finds her way - never sure how it all seems to work but it does doesn't it?!

Morgan - glad hols were fab. You all settled back into home life now?

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been AWOL but I just don't seem to be getting any better.  I'm twelve weeks pregnant tomorrow and I feel utterly exhausted all the time.  I have spent the last four weeks in bed (only left the house four times).  At the weekend I drove Bertie to the park with Moosey and managed to stand there for jsut five minutes before I had to sit down and then spent the next 15 mins sitting on a bench before I felt so ill that we had to leave.  It sounds awful, but I don't really feel like I'm connecting to the new baby and half the time I don't even remember I'm pregnant because I just feel so ill.  I don't mean to moan and I know that lots of people would swap places with me in a second so I don't mean to sound ungrateful - it's just a bit hard that's all.

Candy - Huge congratulations - you kept that quiet!!!! Great news though.  

Sorry I haven't done more personals this time.

A final thought to make you smile...  I have a plumber in the house today who has removed the (only) loo and now gone out to buy parts.  The thing is that I need to wee every hour or two and I'm already feeling a bit full so I'm trying to decide whether I'd rather wee at the top of the garden (avoiding neighbours and nettles) or in a bucket in my bedroom!!!  

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy
        
Huge congratulations to you & Mr Candy, I wondered why you were so quiet!
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
The time is ALWAYS right to share good news believe me  You are always incredibly sensitive & thoughtful & those of us still ttc appreciate the way you are but you must not feel bad about sharing such lovely news. I'm absolutely thrilled for you, a little brother or sister for the boys how fab. Can't believe you're one third of the way there already  By the way, I think pink. I've had 4 friends have babies this year & they have all been girls. There must be something in the air!

Take care & lots of love,

Erica


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh candy dont remember you having a fall, poor you..hows your back feeling today. mines a lot better and feel much more in line..there LOTS of hefty clicks.. but somethings pulling still.gong back on fri for a re-match 

VIL - sorry your feeling so awful..really hope you turn a corner soon 

charlie - damn i missed the primark prog..i sat down when it was meant to be a few weeks ago and it said 'change to schedule blah blah'  didnt see it re-scheduled   glad H&M are better..i'm so outta touch at the mo, dont switch tv on or have time to read papers!
babybro sleeping still a bit random but he's soooo adaptable..FM was always so busy she let him fit in with her, i dont mind , cant complain as he sleeps all night long. basically he's such a happy chappy that if he cries you know its bedtime! 

morgan, glad you had a nice hols 

tomsmummy, yep on ********, pop on from time to time  Olivia sounds like such a cute monkey 

starr - christenings are like weddings, somebody always gets the hump..try to forget about it, its not worth the brain-ache..SO WHERES MY INVITE?? only kidding hun 

we've been to the farm today with our adoption toddler group..lovely sunny day and both kids slept on the way and so were on good form  am the envy of the group as our LA have a policy of not letting you go to adopt a 2nd till first is at school (unless sibling arrival like us)

1st Review tomoz so a houseful of social workers  babybro did a nice cheek dive into the edge of the picnic bench yesteday so is sporting a lovely graze for the occasion  

right off to find the ironing fairy and give her what-for..the pile is HUGE!!

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

KJ.. in the post     Would have loved to invite you motley crew but had to stop way short of where i wanted.. Hmm did think that i'd get losts of no's from people, as its summer hols times so mayben i could have had a reserve list but no we're obviously too popular as only 4 people have turned us down..    Plus my great aunt phoned last night tp say not only was she coming but her daughter, grandson and another cousin too !! Now trying to work out how on earth i'm gonna do if it rains!!  Please send us good vibes for a sunny day on July 13th!! xx

VIL poor you.. sounds awful.. is it sickness ot just feeling awful. Hopefully it will pass soon. xx

Candy..ouch to the back. Hope you can get it sorted soon xx

T/mummy.. you already found me on ********!! Am intrigued to know how?? xx

Right.. must get on with trying to relax.. sleeping is going to pot again.. Got to take my car in tommorow as it turns out that when they sold me it the exhaust wasn't fitted to the chassis properly and was grinding on the 'driveshaft' (the bit holding the back wheels together) and there's now a HUGE hole in the exhaust. They tried to get me to pay for it... oh no thats just wear and tear..no not covered by your warranty!! So lots of arguing later they've agreed to cover the cost! 

Love to all esp those of you feeling fragile xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica as always you amaze me    thank you 

VIL it so awful when you feel so bad as you want so much to enjoy the pregnancy, I have to admit that this time has been particularly hard for me too, the tiredness has been undescribable ... I think for me I have found it harder as I physically can't rest with my 2 demanding boys and DH is rarely home, really hope that once you get a bit further on that the tiredness subsides again, you sure there is only one in there ?  Have you had another scan, as I have to say my latest, with bubs waving etc has really made me more attached hope yours does too, not saying I wasn't of such, but feeling and being so sick and worried about how I will cope, you kinda loose track at times but my scan put it all back into perspective and I am now so excited ! just praying all works out

KJ good luck at the first review, farm outting sounded great, has DH gone back to work yet ? as for me, its not really my back, its more hip/bum and right leg... going again this saturday, so fingers crossed things start to ease for both of us

Charlie, I had physio after Lucas as tummy has never rejoined, half the problem most likely, but they gave up on me in the end, spoken to GP and Midwife and no funding for NHS sadly, any news your end ? how is DH ?

Starr thats the day of the boys party so fingers crossed for sun  

Guys I know this will tempt fate, but seems liek Lucas is finally sleeping through !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Love to all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr and Candy - I will send you some nice sunny weather for the 13th July.  I am sure the weather will be good though as we are on holiday then, and it always seems to be nice here when we go to Portugal!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - great ticker!!  One of my very best friends is also due with her 3rd baby on New Years Eve.  She lost a baby quite late on last year so that has been fab news for her.

Charlie - sometimes she sleeps in the day & sometimes not!  Depends on her mood I guess    But she is being very good at night so I must not complain!  If you drive through my village there are an assortment of scarecrows around for a competition for the fete on Saturday - our neighbours have done a very good Amy Winehouse, I can't get used to these village ways  

As some of you know I don't get on with breatfeeding at all, I hate it with a passion.  I did 12 weeks with Agatha & then mix-fed her for another couple.  Clarice had her first bottle of formula yesterday.......I feel that I have done my duty to them both fairly now so will slowly give up for my own sanity    

Must dash, Clarice needs a feed.

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow - I have missed alot

Oink - so sorry to hear your news but know you will have made the right decision for you and Myles, takes a lot of courage but it will all work out for the best

Candy - Congratulations!! Had probs with my phone a while ago and lost all my numbers so if you still have mine will you text them to me as would be great to have a chat on the phone x Oh and hurray for Lucas!

Charlie - Bewildered not too far from my mums so may have a look when we are there in the summer. We have quite a lot of people to catch up with when we are there but if there is the slightest chance of meeting up with you and Minkey that'd be fab. Thanks for being my FF friend!

VIL - so hope the next trimester sees you feeling a bit better, must be awful for you...hope you decided to wee in a bucket rather than get your bum stung by nettles!

Minkey -  Lovely to hear about Clarice and Agatha, how is Agatha adjusting to having Clarice around?

Well today my gorgeous Grace was 1! Can't believe it, felt very emotional last night. She has beamed whenever anyone has said Happy Birthday and at music this morning they all sang to her and she was so excited flapping her arms and smiling at everyone. When I woke Thomas up this morning I asked him what day it was and he said Grace's birthday and so I said yes but it was also 'his Happy being a big brother for a year day' and he was so proud. He told me 'if a bear ever comes in the house I would hold Grace so the bear wouldn't eat her cos its my job as a big brother to look after her!!' I could write a book on all the things he says that makes me smile or melts my heart.

Sorry no more personals but as always I've been rubbish at keeping up to date with all the posts!! 
Love to everyone not mentioned, N.Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACE!!

Keep Beaming Birthday girl 

Love Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Grace!!

(See done it again & missed another birthday, note to self it is Jacob & Lucas's next week  )

Minkey x

NL - let me know when you are coming to Norfolk so we can see what we can manage! x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh my ******** is going well I now have Charlie, NL, Candy, Starr, Struthie & Tomsmummy - anyone else??


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I am on there - but rubbish at finding everyone - if you look at Candy's you will see kate's piccie  

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know that im reading but not posting at the mo, just dont feel up to it.  Im on ********, Joanne Fenton.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thinking of you Jo x x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening 

Starr - how was your first day back at work?  Did you manage to get there on time?  Hope you are not too tired tonight   

Jo - Thinking of you hun.  Hope you are ok, you know where we are if you need us   

Kj - how is life in your household?  Has DH gone back to work yet?  If so how are you finding it on your own?

Donna - did you have a nice birthday yesterday - did post on mv for you  

Minkey - nice to put a face to your name on face book !!!  

NL - sorry to have missed Grace's birthday, hope you all have a lovely day

Candy - how are you feeling, so when is your next scan?  Are you going to find out the flavour of this one or not?

VIL - hope you are feeling better soon hun, hope you are resting as much as you can.  Had to chuckle at your workman story!!!!  

Charlie - you ok hun?

Kelly - hope you are ok, remember text me if you need to, always around for you.  Think of you loads

Hello to anyone else that I have missed, at work at the moment so thought I would catch up with a few personals, as the time is going ssssssssoooooooooo slowly.

All is good with us.  Megan is just a love at the moment, she just melts me.  She is into having her hair in bunches at the moment, and she just looks so cute but so grown up at the same time.  She says mummy hair when she wants them in!  

Off to Portugal at the end of next week, and really can't get my head round the packing, was fine when it was just me and DH but trying to pack for Megan as well,  I am sure I will get there before we go.

Well the saga of my missing AF - she has appeared this month, but boy it is painful and also heavy.  Have emailed my GP about it, so I am going to speak to her about it on Monday when I see her for my routine PND appointment, as they seem to have got a lot heavier since having Megan.  And today it just feels as though someone has got a knife in my stomach    

Right better get back and do some work - here until 10pm tonight - grim hate it but it fits in perfectly with childcare.

Catch you all later

xxxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Still can't post a piccy of Thomas and Grace on my profile here but have just added some on my ******** and would love it if you wanted to have a look x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Might not get on the next few days so ....

Happy Birthday Lucas & Jacob 
Hope you both have wonderful days 
xxxx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great piccies NL

Moom, I am doing good thanks, although still being sick, I think I am just about over the worst thankfully, so am starting to be able to enjoy this pregnancy, not sure if we will find out or not, will just see how we feel on the day, bet Megan looks lovely with her bunches

DT you and the boys ok ?

Sorry I missed your birthday Grace xxxx Can't believe Lucas will be 1 tommorow, where has the time gone ??

Minkey you happy with your move ?

Starr how you finding work ?

KJ when do we all get to meet your newest arrival ... I for one can't wait !!!! sorry I haven't sent a card yet, was waiting for your annoucement card so I could make sure i had correct spelling of his name, as wasn't sure if you were going to change or not

Me and J both had tummy bugs last week, thankfully Lucas seemed to have escaped, poor DH got it while watching the practice sessions at the silverstone grand prix on friday so really felt for him..... while in semi quarantine from friends as I like to give it a good 48hours, i took the boys to the farm, they loved feeding the chickens and collecting the eggs, have a look


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Relooking at that photo looks like Lucas is crying, he so wasn't he was having a  great time grabbing them and laughing, reckon he might have been spitting out chicken feathers lol

Thanks Looby x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Happy birthday Jacob & Happy Birthday Lucas - Enjoy a fab day!

Love Charlie

Will try to catch up soon - sorry for awolness!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​
​


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooh cool typeface, Moom!

*Happy 3rd Birthday Jacob!*

*Happy 1st Birthday Lucas!*

Hope you have both had lovely days - love the farm pics, how sweet!
lots of love
Morgan, Robin and Oli xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY LUCAS
Have a lovely day..and enjoy some cake x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Guys, had a lovely morning with Lucas while J was at preschool, think we will go to a soft play this afternoon as its v.wet here so can't do much out doors, will do present opening when DH is home tonight Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

hi ya,

Glad your having a great day today with Lucas - lil man is one already, woweee! hope tomorrow is great for big boy Jacob's third birthday! Enjoy soft play if you go. How's ya back? How's bump?

Anyone heard this on radio Five or seen this... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492323.stm http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/114096.php http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/jul/07/health.children?gusrc=rss&feed=networkfront ? Interesting!

Sorry i'm rushing around so not much time to catch up...

Moom - love the pigtails, bet she looks very cute - more than ever! You ok? Work OK?

Jo - how are you doing hun? You still very low hun  .

VIL - do hope tiredness is lifting and you are feeling better. Is it poss you are aneamic? Hope all getting easier for you hun.

KJ - You all good on cloud nine? Hope you and Dh have managed to settle, change is a killer for getting at each other isn't it? Seems a lot of change for you guys in one go. As you say thank goodness for strong marriages! How's your back? How are you two lovelies?

NL - What date are you down in Norfolk then? Hope all good with your end of term madness! You are both teachers aren't you?

Morgan - how ar eyou and the boys?

Starr - how are you all? Sleep still wonky or ok? How's things?

36 - you ok?

Minkey - You all ok? see ya tomorrow! Same place as norm as weather looks set to be wet??

We are ok. Ta for asking Candy - Dh's eye is settling and he seems much better for the therapy sessions, working on several bits but much improved. 
Iduna is very teethy again and we're unsure if it is the eye teeth at top still shifting down or those pesky big and final molars at back getting into place. So what age did your lovelies cut their back molars? Int seems to say 24-30months, that sound right to you all with older bubs? There was i, silly me, thinking we'd get a break for the summer! Seems to be sleeping better in cooler air tho so long may good sleep continue!!! ha mentioning it will doom that then!!  - I'll be cursing tonight when I'm up several times to her.  ha

Love to all, must fly - Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry don't know how to do it fancy

Happy birthdays to Jacob and Lucus

Must be all go in your house, they they both have fab days

Love Donna, Callum and Ryan


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCAS* 

and *  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACOB * for tomorrow

sorry candy, really not got my act together for cards 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">






Lucas!!

Hope you are having a lovely day!​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Been trying to post this all day 

   Happy 1st Birthday Lucas !!  ​
Hope you had a lovely day xxx

and so i don't forget tommorow...

   Happy 3rd Birthday Jacob !!  ​
Hope you have a fab birthday xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all..

Just a quickie.. am really tired. Been away for the weekend with my 'mummy mafia' friends.. 4 mums and 4 babes in a 2 bedroom lodge was fun!! Actually it was but very cramped. We all agreed we'd do it again but nearer.. almost wales!! and a bigger place. 

Got the christening this sunday.. weather looks awful so now trying to work out if we can fit my BIL's huge marquee/tent thingy in our garden.. No way i can fit all these people in my little house! Am starting to stress over all the things to do in the next few days!! I'm sure we'll get there though!! Also am starting backat work proper next weds so need to get my head around that too.. Luckily my mum's having her so no worries over her being happy as she adores my mum and dad..

Sorry no personals.. but thinking of you all.

Lots of Love

Me xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Crumbs Charlie, it's interesting to read that (although nothing we didn't already know, I guess   ) and that would account for a lot of secondary fertility too.
btw back molars are really tough - nothing for it but spoonfuls of Calpol and grit yer teeth - all the other remedies didn't touch the boys when it came to molars.

Candy - glad you're all having a good day, bummer about the rain.

Robin and Oli have discovered pretend-play with guns, just really suddenly last week.   Since Thursday they have made pretend guns with: the wooden head off a pinnochio puppet; a bent straw; a broken comb and a doorstop before finally moving onto good ol' sticklebricks     I'm a bit sad as I hoped they would enjoy a slightly longer childhood without violent games plus they've never seen or come across anything gun related at home, but I guess it's kind of inevitable, especially when they're playing with bigger kids at nursery.  

nice to 'meet' some of you on ********   - anyone else there?
xx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well today is an emotional day, what with Lucas yurning 1 yesterday and now Jacob is 3 !!!!!! ......... Lucas woke me up at 5.20, then Jacob at just after 6 and hes in the worst mood..... he can't walk down the stairs, he hates his new bike as it wobbles (Dh built it last night and said it was odd that instructions said only one stabilizer should touch at one tiem and that he would make it flat, but me .... typical... i said no do as instructions !) he won't eat anything, he doesn't want milk, he won't let Lucas touch any toys, he just wants to grizzle and moan ..... nothing is good enough and nothing will help .... I know he will cheer up, he most likely still tired... but boy is it going to be a long day !

Oh starr I do hope things come together, i know they will and fingers crossed that the forecasters get it wrong x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACOB
SOunds like someone just woke up a bit early, he'll be fine after breakfast...I hope! Only one of Thomas' stabilisers touch the ground, think its supposed to be like that! Hope you have a happy day. Love N.L xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Jakob and I hope Lucas had a great one.

Congratulations Candy-WOW!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy... Hope J is feeling more in the birthday spirit!!

Think all stabilisers are like that??   

Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy - hope Jacob cheers up, sure he will as day progresses. Do hope you get to enjoy your day.

Morgan - need ya name for my ******** hun, pm me   or I'll pm you in  a mo - whoever gets there quickest!   ta for molar advice we'll see how these one progress, first set of them the ole premolars were quite tricky but think back ones are much worse aren't they? Niece is cutting hers right now.

Starr - hope it all works out. Weather often changes - fingers crossed! No village hall you can hire for tuppence ha'penny is there (sp?)?

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Happy Birthday Jacob!!​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - we have just got Agatha a bike & her stabilisers are like that


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jacob! Wow, what a BIG boy now! Where did those 3 years go?  

....and Happy Birthday to Lucas for yesterday, sorry I missed it. 
Love Molly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the boys birthday wishes and a special thank you for Molly x

Had a fun day at our fav activity centre sticking/painting and playing then home to open more presents, we need a BIGGER house  ... we got him a bike, his grandma a 6v quad bike which is HUGE and nanny a sit on battery operaed digger, 3 massive things, Lucas fortunately only got one large wheelie bug and  play garage, but thats another 5 huge things to find homes for, i really couldn't have done a good enough job of hinting that they have everything and that some money for their account would be the best thing  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Candy - Oh what a mare, how does that always happen. Next time tell and don't hint, just go for it!  



Well got a few mins so thought I'd let you know (No sorry - not a pg announcement - i think we'll be staying a family of 3.) that Iduna had Paed appointment on Friday and finally she is discharged!!!   

Kidneys look normal and there is no dilatation  . We are over the moon   . 

It's been a bit of a long journey; with finding out @ 20wk scan then having the amnio with all the worry that brought again, then onto antibiotics @ birth, then some horrid tests  BUT she has sorted herself. 

They assume she had a kink in one of her tubes which obviously started when she was in me, but as she has uncurled then grown, it has sorted itself.

We finally opened a bottle of champers that we'd saved to have when she was born, it was stored for the whole TTC time and was well worth the wait, yummy  .

Phew that is all over now   .

Hope you are all ok and dodging the showers  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just lost mammoth post AAARRRRGHHHHnot time to re-type
but anyway GREAT NEWS charlie    enjoy those bubbles..its been a long old haul

very cross kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok calmed down now 

in brief...

candy hope J cheered up for his b'day..blimey big toys..hmm i could do with a new house too after what babybro brought with him  btw nor changing babybros name 

starr - hope the weather perks up for you  to make marquee fit could you pop end legs over a fence, if you get on with neighbours..we did this once on our patio and it worked fab..and all the water ran off over the fence too

jo - you ok?

kelly - love the ******** pics of your new mean machine pushchair 

morgan - apparently gun play is healthy and does not mean they will turn into murderers 

charlie..littlies back teeth have been coming in over the past 2 months..she has bottom 2 and one just through at top..it seems to be have been relatively trouble free compared to the fangs but she is sooooo oral..everything into her mouth and dribbling everywhere..its like having a slug in the house

all well here dh went back to work on mon and i have survived the first 3 days..even with this godawful rain today! babybro is just lovely, he's getting really cuddly and keeps crawling over and laying his head and saying 'aaahhh'. he's a clever chap.. can clap and 'dance' on command (sounds like a dog lol) and can imitate vocal sounds. he's one fast crawler and is letting go of the furntiure now..he's going to be walking before he's 1 i'm certain..he's 10 months tomorrow  littlie is getting more used to it all, less in his face but sure she reads '101 ways to annoy a baby' at night in secret 

love to all
kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All..

Kj.. Love the littlie night reading idea!! Ah bless babybro.. D can clap and wave with 2 hands but not 1    No sign of crawling though.. just seems happy to sit and watch the world go by.. mind you she's found a new noise.. a screeching scream..DH reckons its like a baby terradactil (sp??)  very noisy and annoying.. Hoping she finds a new voice soon...  Well done on coping on your own this week   

Charlie.. how fab that Iduna is all clear.. you must be so relieved.. xx  

Candy.. i can't fit D's stuff so god knows how you cope with 2 (nearly 3.. ooh if its a girl then you get to have all 'pink' stuff too    How's J doing on his bike ??  

Kells me too on the piccies on **.. that pushchair looks great.. bet people get  out of your way when they see that coming.. Was greats to see all the kiddies.. they're all so different eh.. Love Harry's mad hair! xx 

Been cleaning the house today.. mind you will be a tip by sunday night.. feeling more in control now.. Hmm maybe we could nick some garden.. will have to see how the marquee looks and where we could go with it. She's had pressies arrive already today.. 

Right must go and dry my hair.. am determined not to have air dried fuzzy hair !!

Love to all
Me xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

KJ - So pleased you've survived the week without hubbie! Knew you would but understand the worry. You sound like you've had a good week and love littlie cramming at night on babybro irritations! ha! 
oh you have restored my faith that the back molars may be nice then - liking the idea of easier than those fangs   Ta for cheering me up  

Starr - weather is looking milder on teh rain front for Sunday now hun so fingers crossed for only drizzle! Hoping you have a really enjoyable day and a great celebration. Hey it is a compliment that all those peeps wanted to be there and involved - they love ya all so much!
there was me thinking frizzy air dried hair was standard mum attire!!! well it tends to be for me often   a sexy look i think

minkey - great to see you all. Do hope you get through this chest pain thing real soon hun.

Kelly - buggy sounds awesome! How ar eyou all?
pm me if you wish to be a ** friend, don't think I've got ya yet hun 

Have you all got good weekends planned then?

Love Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping to to say bye for now, as off on holiday tomorrow, although we don't fly until Saturday, but just know that i won't get time to post tomorrow, as have to take DH to work, come back have breakfast, load up the car, sort out the house, take megan swimming, collect DH from work at lunchtime, go to my parents via SIL !  Blimey feel tired already!

Starr - will be thinking of you on Sunday and   the weather is kind to you.

Big hello to eveyone else and will post when I get back (if I decide to come home!!!)

xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Moomin have a great holiday - I will miss you

Charlie great news, I had tears in my eyes reading your post

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie what wonderful news about Iduna, I am so happy to have read that   

Moom, have a fab holiday

DT how are you feeling ?

Guys shall we try and fix a date for next meet ?

Hoping for sun sunday starr ...... can't even think about having to have girls toys too, what will be will was meant to be, but still think BOY  so many people keeping saying so are you having to move.... yeah like its that easy !!

36 how is the business going ?

LOve to all Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 
am likin this - i seem to get 1 1/2 hrs to myself after lunch everyday while my 2 sleep  

starr - the weather forecast for sun is def improving hun   lol at daisy being a baby teradactyl..babybro screeches too and then littlie copies..not my most favourite stage lol

candy - am def up for a meet..anytime for me 

minkey - hows your 2 little lovelies..hope all going well..love the pics on ********, you have 2 little stunners 

happy hols mooms 

donna - hope you are doing ok 

sw visit in a bit and then got a busy weekend coming up..a new unit for kitchen being delievered tomoz..difficult to describe but cupboard with over hang so highchairs can fit under and a shelving unit for on top..should look bit like a dresser    its going to solves all my storage probs in one go 

local flower/country show too and a birthday party on sunday

feel really about surviving week 1  strange the thing that stresses me out most is keep having to think what the next meal is going to be..seems like its all i'm thinking about  guess i'm going to get the hang of it..last night dh was a superstar and made the most delicious risotto while he insisted i lay on the sofa and watched tv with a glass of wine 

have good weekends all
kj x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie, so pleased to hear about Iduna. Can't imagine the relief you must feel
Morgan - think it was you asking about ********, I'm on there so PM me if you want my proper name..or candy, minkey, KJ and starr know it!
Minkey - how r your beuatiful girls?
Moomin-have a fab holiday, enjoy the sunshine
KJ - hurray for first week and getting 1 1/2 hours to yourself! 
Starr - fingers crossed weather is kind to you and have a lovely day
Dona - how are you feeling? are you on ********?
NJO - Are you feeling better, think on ** you said you had a cold, can't imagine you get much chance to blow your nose with 4 children to look after!!
Kelly  - loved the photo of buggy, have commented on ** that at least I'll recognise you if I ever walk past you in the street!!
V-I-L - hope you feeling better
Billie - hurray for hopefully meeting on Wednesday!!!
Hello to anyone I've missed but this is my 1st attempt in a few (brief) personals in a while!
Thomas and Dh are off camping on a boys adventure this weekend so me and Grace are having girlie time, house seems so quiet. Grace fast asleep at mo so I'm supposed to be in the bath before going to meet some friends for the day. Have posted some photos on ******** seeing as I've still be incapable of posting any on FF.
Love N.L x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is quick-love to all as always  

Candy-fanbloomin tastic news hun,congrats !!!!!!!

Starr-hope everything goes well tomorrow hun.

Kj-sounds like your handling being a mummy just fine hun!!!

Charlie-aww hun fab news about Iduna so happy for you,you must be over the moon.

Kelly

ps-already got some of you on ** but if you wanna add me Im just kelly dallard from nottingham


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Candy <------ thinks shes left the cake baking a little late, one in the oven that takes an hour and 1 more to make, hope all is going well in starr christening land

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

They sound lovely though - all those smarties   

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Starr   

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have moved on since then looby have allsorts of elaborate designs in my head, will see what happens in the morning, cake number 1 ... doesn't look too good so far, bit gooey in middle still, i am so not a baker ! but will try


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sure they will be lovely - all the nicer for having done them yourself 

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think I am going to give up, dunno why I insist on baking cakes, when I clearly can't, i don't have enough time to do anything, my house is a mess, i am a mess ... yet I think lets wait till past bedtime and try baking 2 cakes...... the first, i thought use my old faithful madiera sponge..... but i used too much ingredients for the tin so it was really high, didn't cook inside, just burnt everywhere, kitchen stinks like the alarm will go off and I have thrown half of it in the bin... the 2nd has 1/2 hour togo and i know it will be disaster to, tried a chocolate sponge,using peaking egg yolks etc, took forever and i dread what that will be like as i really can't make cakes............ spent an absolute fortune on colouring icing paste, icing blah blah you name it today, when all i am going to be doing is going to tesco in the morning, i am so upset with myself for even trying   i just wish i was more domesticated for my boys


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

awww Candy hun - I think cake disasters are all part of the mummy experience.  Get yerself a nice plain victoria sponge cake or 2 from Tescos and have fun icing it instead   they will love ANY cake, doesn't matter about being a domestic goddess.

Starr - hope you have a fab day tomorrow and that it all goes brilliantly.

Northern - yes, that is me!  Have a lovely girlie weekend, and hope the boys have fun camping  

KJ- you enjoy that nap time while you can    well done for getting through your first week solo.

ok off to bed, have a great wknd everyon
xx Morgan


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as lots to do!!

All going well// looks like the sun will shine for us.. Candy.. had a mix up with m&s and they delivered the wrong cakes.. called them and we've got 2 more so if you were closer i could sort you out with 2 cakes no prob! Seriously though cakes always taste best home made..  

Thanks for all the good will messages.. will update tommorow

Love Me and little D xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hope you had a wonderful day Starr, weather held here for a christening we were at & I was thinking of you x

Charlie - FAB FAB news about Iduna (you kept that quiet!) xx

Can't stop the IL's are here 

xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie dfrom me as its late.

Has been great getting to see all your pics on ********.

Starr hope you had a wonderful day, we were at a christening today and the weather was just fab

Candy what wonderful news about Iduna I am so happy for you

Jo sorry to hear you are not up to much, I cant say I am surprised you must get soo frazzled. Will chat on **

KJ great to hear your first week on your own has been good, and lucky you with the sleep.

Candy glad the boys had a great time

Thtas me done must go to bed, have had a 40th, a 30th and a christening have my art group in the morning followed by Toms sports day followed by lots of work so should be in bed. xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello me again,

Try to make this a longer post, IL's have now gone home.  

I had to take Agatha for her pre-school booster injections today, 3 injections in total & it was horrible  .  She really screamed & I had to practically pin her down.  Am so pleased there are no more until senior school!  She has been sat on the sofa all afternoon looking very sorry for herself & her arms are obviously sore (esp the one that had two in it).  

I had more problems last weekend with my reflux & ended up at the hospital again.  Looks like I am going to have an endoscopy (sp?) to see what is going on as they think my oesophagus (know that is not spelt right!) is going into spasm & causing the terrible pain.  Had no attacks since then but I have stopped having any dinner as they are so excruciating I would rather avoid be hungry.  Anyway, I have to stop feeding Clarice as they can't give me the right drugs while I am.  So she is now having 3 formula feeds a day & 3 from me.  Have to cut down one a week to let my body adjust.  I feel sad but I can not continue to have these pains.

KJ - sounds like you are doing fab as a Mummy of two on your own, I bet you have a routine to your days now to juggle them both.

Candy - I have never even attempted to bake a cake for Agatha, I always buy one, don't feel bad x

NL - hello!

Tomsmummy - your ** piccies are fab!

Starr - tell us about the christening!

Oh Clarice is stirring, sorry must go. Minkey xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Had a lovely day on Sunday.. Weather was fab so ta for the good vibes..

It all went fab.. was a bit of a rush in the morning and a panic to get there on time.. so didn't manage to get a pic of her on her own in her dress but i will pit it on her again and take some.. have posted some in the gallery but am hoping some friends have better ones..
The service was really lovely.. the vicar was great and made it so special.. Daisy loved it and was jumping up and down, clapping and generally showing off to her adoring public. She was such a good girl and charmed everyone. Had a few last minute cancellations which was a shame as could have invited others..     Party was great.. just went really quickly.. She was spoiled rotten too. Am so pleased that DH relented and we got her christened.. He really enjoyed it too and was so impressed with the vicar he may go to church on sunday (well we'll see!!) 

Still getting the house straight.. and am off to work proper in the morning.. not looking forward to that but needs must!!
Doing 3 days for now then in sept 4 as we have a place at nursery then. Will have to see how it goes... 

Right loads to do.. Love to all

Me and little D xxxx  

ps oh have posted a few pic in the gallery.. will put more if i get better ones x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - so glad the weather held  bless Daisy showing off..lovely pics..more more!!

minkey - poor poor you,sounds horrible..tip for endoscopy..if they offer you sedation say yes..tho it means you cant drive yourself home after..they do offer without but when i had mine i watched the people come out having not had the sedation and they all looked awful..eyes watering, gagging, coughing..i was so glad i'd been sedated, blissful ignorance  poor Agatha too with her jabs 

candy - how were your tescos cakes  we all want to be supermummy but sometimes we have to play to our strengths  hope the party/s  went well 

all good here..am really tired this week for some reason..everything seems like extra hard work..but littlie behaving a bit better and babybro getting really cuddly and saying ah and laying his head on me  he's mastered getting out back door, down the step, head first (tried getting him to go backwards but he insists forwards is better!)..only had one tumble so far  he's doing it all over the place and can get down quite big drops  he had everyone having heart attacks at the birthday party on sunday as there were 3 layers to getting into the house via the french windows and he was up and down them all the time..i think everyone thought i was a bit too laid back and didnt believe me when i said he was fine..he looks so diddy that they think he's a wee fairy, little do they know what a toughie he is 

am really pleased with our new kitchen unit..it holds sooo much stuff and the kids love sitting up there in their chairs..its too hot in the conservatory this time of year (where our dining table is) and its too much hassle lugging chairs outside all the time..so its all perfect now 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Starr so glad the sun shone for you and Daisy was a little star 

Minkey must have been awful with those injections, they just don't understand do they  poor you with the reflux

Tomsmummy, how is the art class going ?

As for Tescos Kim, I didn't give in, was determined to do the boys cakes and as it happens the chocolate cake was pretty yummy and they didn't look to bad either, had a fair few nice words and Jacob loved them so that was the main thing.  Sounds like you made the right purchase for your kitchen.

Thanks for your sweet words Morgan, how are you ?

Love to all, seeing triciah tommorow, some of you may remember her from the IUi days, she has a beautiful daughter who will be 3 in December and is expecting again and due pretty soon, so looking forward to that, we both had IVF at the same time at the same hospital, one appointment after the other
sadly mine worked and hers didn't, but was 2nd time lucky thankfully 

Sweet dreams all Cx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been awol recently but just never have time to catch up with all your news AND write a post! Today is write a post day so excuse the lack of personals!Here are the ones I can remember:

Candy - wow, another bun in the oven - congratulations hon.

Charlie - Great news about Iduna's discharge.

Kelly - Isabel is lovely, hope your coping ok supermum.

KJ - Glad to hear that things are going well with baby bro.

Starr - Glad the Christening went well.

Jo - Hope you are ok hon.

WE are doing well but things are pretty hectic with toddlers, sing and sign, and swimming lessons and trying to fit in housework too. Lola is such a little star and loves Zac to bits. She is getting more used to him now and less tempted to poke his eyes or feed him chocolate pancakes. She is so sweet when she helps to burp him and she has turned into a little chatterbox and talks constantly about everything. 

Zac is eventually getting over his colic and having more than 1.5 hours between feeds so I am starting to feel a bit more human again. He is little sweetie when his wind isn't annoying him and loves a good smile and chuckle. Will try to put some pics in my gallery.

Anyway sorry to everyone I missed on the personals. Still thinking about you all and hope to catch up soon.

Not sure where you are all from but we're off to Cambridge (St.Ives) for a wedding in August and wondered if anyone can recommend any childrens attractions for while we are down there?

Cheers,

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow arent we all quiet! everybody out enjoying the sunshine 

doods glad all is well with your littlies. sorry cant help with Cambridge query

candy - how was triciah? glad the cake was yummy

charlie thinking of you as always at this time of year 

minkey hows your pain at the mo..got a date for the endoscopy?

jo -you are very quiet lately..hope all ok

all good here..busy busy and enjoying the garden and sunshine..picnics galore which littlie adores, she's such an outdoors girl. babybro is starting to squeal in his highchair if he hasnt got what we have..therefore not wanting his mush..eek what do i do next..he cant go onto more solid food, he aint got many teeth  although he does handle cake/biscuits/crisps and actually had a good effort at a sausage the other day...
updated ******** pics if anyone wants a nose

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya all

KJ had a fab time at tricha's shes due end of month, but still managed to throw a little party for the boys, they have recently extended and now have  agreat playroom, the boys had a whale of a time and little Shona is a complete sweetheart.

Lucas only has 2 teeth plus 2 more almost throught at the top but its amazing what he will eat, he gave up being fed or having anything that required a spoon ages ago, he won't even have porridge or wheetabix for breakfast he has to have cornflakes type thing .... he manages little sandwiches, a whole apple with the skin off, sausages, chicken in fact you name it he can eat it ... although sadly apart from loving most fruit and veg hes getting like his brother and refuses anything i wnat him to have like pasta, lasagne and cooked dinners ! but i guess thats all about copying sadly and being mightiliy independent ... looking back at Jacob at same age he was eating with a knife and folk (Before the glandular fever) Lucas is a fully hands on boy, no spoon, fork or knife for him.

Sorry doods i can't help with the question either, but great to hear from you

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Pains alot better thanks - increased dosage of tablets seems to be working, along with having no dinner or any food/drink (except water) past 5pm.  They won't do endoscopy until I have stopped feeding & upped the dosage again.  About another 2 weeks before all feeds dropped, so we will see.

Organised Clarice's christening for October & asked Godparents - it's very "political" for us as I have a close group of friends & picking one over the other always causes problems, but I was determined not to pick people to avoid upset, but what we feel is right for Clarice, so there may well be some fall out but what else can I do. We had a huge party thing for Agatha but this time has decided to have a smaller meal in a pub with just family & godparents.

Doods - good to hear you are getting into the swing of it abit more - Lola sounds like Agatha is with Clarice.
KJ - off to look at the pics in a mo.
Charlie - are you OK, up for another meet?
NL - when is that holiday in Norfolk?

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - the photos are lovely, you have two gorgeous children x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All.. 

KJ.. Daisy doesn't have any teeth at all yet.. She can munch through quite a lot.. not tried her with raw veg/fruit yet but think she could manage...  also if i cut up stuff small ie bite size she likes to pick it up from her tray..  Good luck this eating business is a minefield.. Looked at the pics.. they're fab. So alike.. just different colouring xxx

Candy... Glad Triciah is dong well... We must organise another meet for us lot soon.. Any ideas/takers?? Aw to Lucas being independant xxx

Minkey.. glad the pains are slowly getting better... We had the same prob with godparents for D.. we did the same and went with the best options for D xx

Looby.. hiya   

Doods aww bless Lola with Zac...xxx

Sarah (36)_ LOVE the pics on ** of Immy and the Lions.. How fantastic for her and you.. How old is she xxx

All ok here.. work is not great.. lots more pressure than i remember and lots more stupid rules. Staffing is also an issue so i am doing more hours than agreed.. Hopefully i can get it sorted with more staff etc.. I suppose my heart really isn't in it like before. Will give it a few months and if its not better then may have a rethink on a change of career. On the plus side.. she's having a ball with my parents!!!

Ok moan over.. day off today.. think we'll go to the park with my SIL's and nieces/nephews.. 

Have posted a couple more pics in my gallery of Daisy in her christening dress x

Enjoy the sun.. love to all not mentioned

Love Me xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am up for meeting anywhere although noticed that willows is really expensive now, especially when you have to pay for little ones to (over 2), its good but not sure its THAT good as the child price is more than the adult, so for me and my 2 it would cost £23 where as I know we were fortunate enough that 36 got us in free but the cost at a zfab oo with so much MORE is just cheaper.

I personally think entry to a farm park shoudln't be more than £7 or £8 and i am really not one to worry about money normally.

Lucas has woken so had better go, thought I might have a bit longer !

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

36 - fab lion & immy pics! 

Doods - will have a think of Cambs attractions and get back to you. Sounds like your two are adorable and you are as ever doing a grand job! Sorry it has been so tough with the colic, hope he's getting to the end of it now. You got a good amount of maternity leave left?

NL - let us know when you are around hun.

Minkey - glad things are a bit easier, sorry you have to stop feeding to be seen. It's a tough one isn't it? Sad to give up as you have done so well for your girls with feeding esp when it is not a love for you! Would love to meet, when are you free? How are you lil loves?

Starr - Hey glad christening went well, sounds great. Really sorry work is such a drag hun   hope things improve. Off to look at photos. I bet she looks so cute as always.

KJ - Ta hun, you are a love  ! Had same food issues with Iduna she went on to finger foods as teeth came in cos she would NOT have a spoon near her, miss independence! It worked out until she coul manage a spoon herself and then back to 'normal' food. Only issue was spitting out bits in food as she hadn't got used to mix of lump & liquid - she'll still do it v v occasionally now bit   in a restaurant  . 
Photos lovely! Fab family you have there hun  

Candy - you all ok hun? How's bump?

Well more news here - DH got discharged from MS consultant on Monday!!
Consultant is very pleased with him and says he hopes he doesn't have to see him again! in the nicest possible way!! 
He has told him that no additional relapse in the last couple of years is very very good news and to keep doing whatever he's doing cos it is working and not to get any more stress in his life but to try to keep the balance right. 
So his clean living & non hedonistic life needs to continue - a tad boring maybe but a hell of a better scenario than me pushing him around in a wheelchair when we are 70+ !!   
He truly hopes benign can be looked at at the 10yr marker point - fingers and all crossed.   
He had a good chat about the exacerbation's & the mood swings & the exhaustion etc and living with them etc.  
He stressed not to get complacent but to be sensible etc etc.
Can't believe both Iduna & DH are both discharged! Woweee. 

Hope all your lil ones are managing some sleep in this mad heat??!! Enjoy the sun   lovies!
Must fly as in a bit of a rush.

Love Charlie xxx

PS if i get a bit lost on ** as struggling with peoples 'real' names   help me and my simple mind


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Great news Charlie!!!!

Only popping ion quickly but just wanted to say I am happy to try and do another Paradise meet-I may have to offer to pay but am sure I can negotiate a good discount........

Love to everyone-hope you are out enjoying the sunshine (unlike me,stuck in an office!

Anyone know anyone who wants some gorgeous shutters?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I would love to come to a meet this time as I missed the last one!  Candy - agree about Willows they have put the prices up to cover the cost of building the soft play bit I think, my sister had to pay a fortune this year for her annual ticket  

36 - not sure if it's fair to use your discount again ?  

I am going to see Mamma Mia tonight at the cinema, hardly been anywhere on my own since Clarice was born & I have to choose a boiling hot day!

Love to all,

Minkey x

PS Charlie - fab news about your DH, you are on a roll at the moment!  Will text you x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think some of the kellogs cereals still are running the buy one get one free zoo offer, which includes paradise wildlife park if we decided to go there, anyone have any other ideas, suppose day trip to the beach is out of the question ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ya know what  whay dont we just meet in a woods or park or somewhere free..kiddlies love a park just as much as zoo/theme park etc..doesnt have to be somewhere 'paying' to have a good time  or indeedy beach would be fine....

had a poorly babybro today..high temps and mis..no idea whats wrong but been out this eve to pub and no desperate calls from dh so seems like he's been to bed etc ok...oops OD'd him on nurofen earlier..so used to littlie having 5ml..but he's only s'posed to have 2.5ml..gave him 5ml by  mistake  didnt seem to have harmed him..dont tell SW's shhhh

love to all

kj xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I am sure that Immy's GodFather would happily oblige-I reckon he could do a ï½£5 entry fee and at least if the weather is bad there is a soft play area inside.
It may be better to wait till the kids go back to school-for our sake as much as anything. 
Immy starts "school"  in September so for us to make it,would have to be a Wed or Friday afternoon but you guys could always meet in the morning and we join you later.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry it's been a while, DH and Thomas are away camping this weekend so thought I'd catch up with FF and **!

Minkey and Charlie - Going to Norfolk on Friday until the following friday - but not too optimistic about meeting up  as think you are probably still a few hours away? Charlie I am so thrilled about Dh and Iduna being discharged, must be such a sense of relief x

Billie -  we so enjoyed meeting last week and thank you for Grace's lovely money box

Grace has started crawling....and she knows its a good thing as when she does a few moves she then stops and claps..very cute! Tried to upload video of her crawling on ** but haven't managed it yet but do have some photos is anyone wants to have a look. Thomas had his last day at playschool on Wednesday which was a bit emotional and starts nursery 5 mornings a week in September. I would love to meet up with you all but again too far!  Sorry for the lack of personal and I know I always say this but will try harder next time!

Must go as need to do some tidying up and need to write a letter to work about a 'compromis' we have had to come to about my hours    

Love N.Lass x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw NL bless grace clapping her own crawling  boys comping trip sounds fab too. sorry you are having work hassles 

minkey did ya enjoy mamma mia..i came out feeling soooo buoyant 

charlie - great news about DH   

starr - hope work picks up..maybe its just going to take time to adjust 

wow isnt this weather fab..no sign of the forecast showers here this weekend  mind you havent seen much of it, spent hours in A&E with babybro yesterday as he's just not got any better..temp 104  yesterday morning..and mottled skin..saw doc fri eve and again yesterday morning and she just wasnt happy, and nor was I..after sitting 3 hrs trying to catch a wee in a pot  they gave him all clear for UTI and said just nasty throat virus. awful thing is his mouth is sore and he cant suck dummy which is only way he knows to setle himself so v v unhappy bunny, no comforting him  seems a bit better today..still temp but has actually smiled and played a little, phew 

love to all

kj x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Kj, so sorry to hear about baby bro, must have been very scary for you, hope he is feeling better soon x

Weather here has been fab too...hope we aren't using our allocation of good weather now as we are off on Friday camping for a week! x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - sorry to hear about babybro - hope he is feeling abit better x

Just had to come to say that Clarice slept 7pm - 7.15am last night - HURRAH!!!!

This weather is gorgeous, off to the beach with DH on Wed, can't wait.

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh minkey thats fab..well done clarice 

babybro still not right, temps are more like 100 but he's miserable as sin  only consoled by constant rocking in buggy...this hot weather doesnt help...littlie starting to get upset with the constnat howling now too. counting the mins till dh home 
i think he has oral thrush now so debating whether to self diagnose and treat with the botlle of nystatin i have in cupboard 

kj - close to the edge


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim, its awful isn't it when they are so poorly especially in this boiling hot weather, I remember when Jacob (admittedly older) but had those mouth ulsers and bad throat and his dummy hurt, but he needed it so badly, you feel so helpless... roll on DH coming home... we have all been suffering recently with tummy bugs just so glad to have a run of a week healthy (Now I have tempted fate !)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good job we didnt come and see you fri candy..babybro now has suspected measles  would never have forgiven myself if i'd bought it over to you...we've been up at A&E again this avo..just had to do something, was so worried so took back to GP who sent us up to hosp again..been there hours, just got back..think they might've admitted him if they'd had bed but happy for us to monitor at home if we were happy to..which we were..got to go back tomoz morning for them to check him over again...i'm not convinced its measles but who knows..hoping his rash is better in the morning and not worse..oh and that he's cheered up, he is soooooo miserable its not true..cant wait for my smiley bot to come back again..

k x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim, how awful, glad they are keeping an eye on him and hopefully you will get some answers today xx  As for giving it to us, of course gald we didn't see you just incase, but with kiddies its just one of those things they are always catching stuff off each other we would never hold it against you   , part and parcel unfortunately hope Littley doesn't come down with anything x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Kim.. poor babybro... Hope he's feeling much better today.. must have been so scary for you. One of Daisy's friends ended up in a&e as well on sunday night with a temp of 40 degrees.. must be a lot of it about. Look after yourselves.. 

Would love to see everyone.. don't mind when/where.. just let me know so i can make sure i'm off work that day.. mind you if it carries on like this might have to jack it in and find another ... feel like i'm being penalised for only being there 3 days and expcted to sort out a shop in 3 weeks thats been neglected for months.  Am hoping that if i manage to staff it better then things might be easier come sept when holidays etc are over. 

Ok sorry for the moan.. Day off today so off out later... 

Love to all
Me xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kim - Hope Little man is feeling brighter this morning     its really hard work when they are out of sorts as nothing you do seems to be right   

Starr - Sorry work is crappy at the mo and that you are working more than you should be    naughty work     hoping it settles down soon   

Candy -  morning hun - hows you ??

Minkey -  to clarice sleeping - isnt it pure bliss - we only get 2/3 nights a week but its heaven   

NL -  to grace too - they do look so pleased with themselves dont they     Have a lovely holiday 

Charlie - Great news for you recently - sorry not in touch more - will try harder i promise   

As for us - had kate's pre op assessment last week     op date is 5th september - then we are stuck in for 2 weeks     hoping the benefits will be huge to make up for it for her 
Happy with meeting almost anywhere - and will work around dates as much as i can  

right best go - the house isnt going to clean itself is it   

Love to all not mentioned      and   to Billie if you happen to read 

Looby xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Loobs.. which op is Katie having now?? Her ears again ??  Poor you.. another thing to deal with xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Both Ears - Tonsils and adenoids   


Things have to get better soon   

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya
thanks for all the kind words 

looby-long-time-no-hear - hope the op sorts katie out 

candy it was you and bubs i was worried about..nothing to worry about if kids have been vacc'd.
been back this morning and now they aren't so sure its measles..although have had person from communicable diseases or somewhere similar  on the phone saying we have to treat it as measles and therefore are in quarantine  although perhaps friends can visit if kids are older and been vacc'd  babybro seems better though still not eating..has taken dummy just now and nodded off in pushchair so thats progress..
thank goodness for rain last night, dont think i could'v taken the heat anymore...

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kim.... completely missed in your earlier post about the measles...    Poor little man..  Not surprised you cancelled Candy and the boys.. Hope you've got some vaccinated little people and friends that can visit.. How long will you be in isolation for?? Sending you loads of love      


Looby.. aww poot Kate.. hopefully this is the finish to all the nasty stuff   

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Looby - oh poor katey how nasty for her and for you guys too  . Hope it all goes well and the waiting time isn't driving you too nuts  . Sure this will make it all better and she'll be ticketyboo after hun  . You ok? How's things?

Minkey - Hey way to go Clarice and in this heat!! what a good girlie. Have a great time at the beach tomorrow. When are you free to meet then hun?

Oink - ta so much for PM, and most of all for remembering when you are a very busy bee. Will pass on your message   tomorrow. Thanks hun. How are you & piglet?

Starr - my work sounds pants for you, hope it is picking up. How is sleep at mo? outside of work life good?

KJ- sorry lil babybro is so poorly, horrid when you can't do anything for them. Hope it goes and isn't measles but some bug or other that will leave him asap! You keeping sane? Hope littlie is ok? 

moom - you settled in or still wishing you were back on hols?

Candy - You all ok?

Hope you aren't all melting in the sunny weather and your lil beauties are sleeping some of the time!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here I am !!!!  

Sorry not had a chance to post since we got back, just been ssssssoooooooo busy catching up with washing etc - you what it is like!

Had a fab holiday - so much so that none of us wanted to come home, would happily have stayed for another week or so.  The weather was fab only had one day of cloud - the rest of the time there was not a single cloud in the sky and was about 31 in the shade.  Megan spent most of the time in the pool.  My mum bought her a bouyancy aid jacket and with the aid of a noodle was happily swimming widths of the pool by herself and even managed to swim 2 lengths to - was so proud of her.

The whole 2 weeks was dead chilled and I feel so much better for it, got a nice tan to which helps   
have enquired about going again next year!

Have also got to go for an ultrasound scan on Thursday at 9.30 - going to have to take Megan with me - which I am sure will be ok.  Not looking forward to it - don't think it is the dildo cam as have to go with a full bladder!

Right better get on and do some work - really not in work mood at the moment - want to be back lying by the pool in the sunshine!

KJ - sorry to hear the littlebro has been so unwell, hope things improve for you soon -   

Starr - glad the weather was kind to you for Daisy's christening, was thinking of you

Minkey - woo hoo to Clarice sleeping through

Oink - how are things going hun?

Looby - sorry to hear that Kate has got to go for an operation - will be thinking of you all

Charlie - really don't want to be here!  Want to be back in Portugal !

Big hello to everyone else - will be back in the next day or so no doubt - probably when I am at work on Thursday   

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mooms - hols sounds fab  whast on earth is a noodle 

charlie  and  

babybro def turned a corner this avo, even crawled in the garden and managed a tiny bit to eat + milk. thinking of getting rid of dummy seeing as he manages to sleep without at mo cos of sore mouth/throat (he only had it for a little bit earlier and then rejected it)..we'll see how we go..if he copes i'm gonna try getting rid of littlies too, we've talked about posting them to some babies who havent got any dummies and she seems into the idea on the surface 
curry and early night for me..i'm done in, felt like a mental aptient last night, been rocking babybro either in arms in in buggy for so many days i was rocking even if i wasnt holding him..at one point i was rocking buggy then realised dh was actually holding him in his arms 

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - a noodle is a float type pole about a metre and a half long that floats in the water

http://www.funswimshop.com/fun-swimming-pool-noodle-float-foam-water-woggle-7-p.asp


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - ta hun  . So pleased babybro on up. You may know a noodle as a woggle!

Moom - fab swimming Megan wooohooo! Hope scan goes ok on Thurs, keep us informed hun, glad no dildocam  


Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moom - hope app and scan went well  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

scan went well thanks, nothing abnormal showed up no fibroids or anything on my ovaries can't find a reason for heavy AF.  Got to go back and see my GP in 10 days.  Now just weeing for England as had to have a full bladder!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moom - fab news all clear, that is very good news indeed! Soz bladder expanded somewhat   ,oh dear! Hope GP helps and you get to the cause of the oddness to your cycle   . Take care.

KJ - how littliebro? Is he all bouncing back like?

Minkey - fab time at beach?

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Looby

KJ glad your little man is on the mend

Moom, sounds like the perfect holiday, well done megan with the swimming, i wish I could take my two swimming in the week (Even though i hate water) but just can't manage with 2

Sorry short and sweet love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Looby - HAPPY BIRTHDAY hun.

Love Charlie and Iduna xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Belated birthday Looby x

Charlie - had fab time at Southwold!  Glad to be in-law free this week though although we are going down there on Friday for the weekend    Still MIL is babysitting both girls on friday so I can go into London mooch round the shops & then meet DH after work so I can not complain!

Moomin - glad scan all clear

KJ - how is babybro?

Clarice has slept 7-7 since I posted, what an angel!  Pity my older daughter can't do the same     Agatha is being a right little madam at the moment and I am struggling to remain calm at times    She knows just how to wind me up the little monkey.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

belated happy birthday looby 

candy - i cant do swimming anymore either..will have to rope my mum in to help sometime

minkey - well done clarice with her sleeping  hows the reflux 

moomin - hope you get some answers soon, at least scan clear  glad you had a nice hols, bet it was just what you needed 

starr - hows work 

oink - hows things going your end 

still a house of germs here  babybro is fine except for a hideous rash around his mouth..doc (yes been again  ) says its fungal and we have cream for it..i was worried it was impetigo but thank goodness its not. littlie has a tongue full of sores..sure its the same as babybros sore mouth last week but no idea what on earth it is..not hand foot and mouth as no hand and feet blisters..she's very miserable though and not eating. aaargh just want my 2 happy healthy children back..and the sunshine 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim you two have sure had there fair share of illness this last few weeks, hope they both turn the corner, Triciah had a little boy Michael on the 2nd August 7lbs, looking forward to meeting him

Well done Clarice, Lucas is up most of the night at mo with his teeth... and Jacob is waking at least once, so all tired here.

/waves to Billie

Love to all not mentioned x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies

Sorry for my lack of posting. Apologies for no personals either but I am now hoping to get on more regulary.Life has been mad. A few weeks ago I had to see my gp (my sis made me) I had an awful stage where I lost the plot big time,long story short but everything was too much and I couldnt stop crying and my moods were awful.I am normally a very open person with friends and family but I clammed up,didnt even tell Michael till it all got too much. My gp says I am boderline PND so she is keeping an eye on me.It comes in waves,Im fine at the mo but then all of a sudden it hits and its horrible,just trying to keep on top of things.

I have joined a gym with my sis and I went for my first time tonight,feel much better for doing it as my confidence has hit rock bottom esp when I have to look at my tummy in a mirror.This last pregnancy and ofcourse the twin pregnancy has taken its toll and I now have(cant believe im blurting so much sorry) a deformed belly button,a huge flap of extra skin and muscle seperation from my 2 c sections.never felt so low about myself.

This is the busiest week-socially- since before Harry and Lilly were born cos my evenings sort of end when the babies are all in bed cos Michael works regular nights.Im off to see Mama Mia tomorrow night with my 2 sisters,2 of my nieces and believe it or not my mum and dad who never go out much at all so I am really looking forward to that.

Anyway sorry I have rambled,feel guily as I have not been around,have really missed logging on but just didnt feel ready.

As for my brood(never thought I would say that) Oli is loving being off school,its lovley having him around,we made gingerbread today mmmm. Harry and Lilly are just starting to take their first steps which made me fill up   and Isabel is luckily sleeping very well at nighta dn she is truly gorgeous what with her curly red locks.

Right off to bed soon,love to all ans I will be back very soon

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Kelly - how's ya night out? Hope it is fab. Go you joining a gym - fab to get some you time and a new bod to boot! 

KJ - How's house of germs? Do hope you are all picking up now and illness is now a thing of the past esp as sun came out today to rid all those nasty germies. 

Candy - you Ok hun? Guess you have your 20wk scan v soon hun? Hope all good with that lil bubs and maybe you'll tell us the sex too!
Soz Lucas is having such teeth issues, hope they pop out with ease very soon so you can get some rest. Which teeth is he cutting? How is Jacob?

Minkey - oh mooching around the shops, How fab, enjoy! Look forward to hearing all you get up to. Sorry that Agatha is being a big tyke at mo, I'll have to have words with her - can't have her winding mummy up like that   . That age is such a monkey age eh  ? 
V pleased to hear Clarice is being such a good girlie, cleaver love. Bet she's grown loads! How's reflux? Any closer to the lovely endoscope?

Love to all not mentioned.

We're all ok. Iduna is suffering with those back molars which i can feel some lumps but no sign yet. Waking a fair bit at night so bit tired  but hey ho.

Must fly. Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

kelly - sorry you're feeling so low about things..you have an awful lot on your plate and i dont know how on earth you do it..give yourslef some slack and accept help from whoever offer sit!! hows the gym and muffin regime going lol. aw cant believe harry and lilly are walking 

charlie - poor Iduna with her teeth, it just goes on and on doesnt it  I'm dreading babybro getting some more teeth, he's such a fab sleepr at the mo and i REALLY am not very good at nighttime waking 

minkey- i sympathise with Agatha and behaviour, i struggle to remain calm at times too....tho i guess littlie has more excuse being 2!

well i think we're getting back to being germ free.. except me! i have no idea what on earth we've had but I've got it now and its horrid..really yukky throat, feels like raging tonsilitus but without the shivers and temps etc and a tongue that feels burnt,  like i've had boiling hot soup poured in my mouth its soooo sore. pointless eating as it all stings and tastes weird. at least i know now the children werent having me on  just hope i dont get the mouth/lip rash lurgy too 
kids are fine though, littlie having a very good couple of days, she is sooo sweet when she's not being horrid lol..she sits on the sofa and squashes herself up to the end and says 'space (for) you' and she keeps popping into the kitchen saying 'ok mummy?' checking up on me. when babybro cries she strokes his head and says 'oh poor sweetheart'.
babybro is just cute and smiley..has perfected waving at the appropriate moments and is just starting to do kiss noises too
not much going on this weekend..dh off to ipswich for the fottie tomoz, my first looong saturday alone with the 2 kids..will be off to my mums lol. sun bbq at friends..hoping the weather perks up...
this 'summer' weather is pants  

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello !  

At work, so thought that  I would do a catch up  as it is so quiet in the office today   

Kelly - How are you feeling hun?  Have you been back to see your GP?  Are you still having your Homestart Volunteer coming round?

Charlie - Poor Iduna.  Megan hasn't started getting her final back teeth yet, but dreading it when she does, did have a feel around the other day and couldn't feel anything.

KJ - glad to hear the little ones are germ free    to you though hun, hope you feel on top form soon.

Starr - how are you and the gorgeous Daisy?  How is work going?

Candy - Not long now until your 20 week scan?  Are you going to find out what you are having or leave it as a surprise again?

Jo - How are you and your gorgeous girls?  You have gone very quiet hope you are ok

Big hello to anyone that I have missed.

All ok here, going back to see my Dr on Thursday for my monthly PND review and also to get the final results of my ultra sound scan - although the lady scanning me said that she could not see anything that could cause me to have heavy AF's.  Also need to talk to my GP about something else that has cropped up, hope to be able to tell more after the appointment     Don't want to say anything at the moment incase it doesn't happen - ooops sorry for the riddle!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps

Moom-not too bad lately thanks hun,must admit the bad moods are creeping back in but I am on at the mo so could be that,even though my gp said if it is serious pmt it normally comes before af not during    I am still friends with my homestart volunteer but she cant see me via homestart as she recently found out she is preggers even though she had a coil   she is well happy about it though. So then whats this riddle?? did I ever tell you I am impatient lol

Kj-aww thanks for your lovely words hun,means alot. Glad things are slowly getting better at your house,its horrid when peeps are ill,specially ickle ones.

Charlie-hope Idunas nasty teeth put in an appearnece soon hun.

Hows everyone else doing

Mamma Mia was fab,really godd atmosphere,I personally could not stop singing and bopping around even when my nieces took the pee out of me. I managed to get to the gym today for my first ever pilates class,was really relaxing and its definatley worked some muscles.

Just out of curiosity can I ask if any of you had probs with heavy af's after your bubs were born,I am on my 2nd since Izzy was born and its ok for a couple of days but (sorry tmi) I have been passing quite a lot of clots of various sizes,no pain as such.Just wondered if anyone had any probs like this in the past??

Right gotta go and clear some pots

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - I have had problems with heavy AF's since having Megan, had to go for an ultra sound scan last week to check all ok - now on Tranexamic acid on my heavy days and seems to be working ok, might be worth mentioning to your dr next time you seem them!

Sorry can't disclose riddle on here!!!!  But have texted  you!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

moom - Riddle?? Oh hun we left guessing   Hope the new tx for heavy Af sorts things out for you. You ok?

Kelly - how are you doing?

Just heard that our business partner's lil jellybean bubba is not viable at 10 wk ish dating scan, so very sad  

Hope you all avoiding this rain.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello all, been a bit distracted with ******** lately and its been great seeing all your photos.

Kelly so sorry to hear you are down, I agree that I am not surprised as your life must be chaotic with no time for you. Glad to hear you had a great time at Mama Mia, everyone says it's really good.

KJ sounds like you have been having a nightmare and sorry to hear you now have it to. Hope you are all on the mend soon. Your two sound like proper little sweeties.

Charlie that's so sad about your business partners pregnancy, and poor Iduna with her teeth.

Moomin there's nothing like a good riddle or bit of news to draw me back to ff!! Glad to hear you had such a good holiday you sound so much happier.

Starr how are you and Daisey?

Jo you been to the gp yet?

We are all enjoying the Summer ( if you can call it that) hols and went to Poole last week for a few days. Was a nightmare all sharing one room and had to cut the trip short but still had a lovely time. Olivia has started major tantrums and said at dinner tonight  " i need a rantrum" bless!We haver got rid of the dummy by giving them to the fairies and they bring it back and put it under her pillow at nightime . So far so good!! Tom has his first wobbly tooth and is so helpful with his sister. We went to Build a Bear on hol, anyone been? Had a big lump in my throat I am such a softie xx

Candy how are you doing?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tomsmummy..i'm not sure i understand the dummy/fairy scenario..you say you have got rid but the fairies are bringing it back  explain please!!
lol at Olivia 'needing' a tantrum!!
got to be quick, need an early night..I have STILL got this lurgy thang, its really starting to get me down, been a week now that i havent been able to eat properly, my tongue is SO sore and i have red spots over roof of mouth and throat and a great lump behind my tonsils..really dont get it as i feel ok apart from being a bit tired and energyless as cant eat properly..if no better tomoz i am going to docs, cant go on with it 
kids all good tho, apart from littlie have a tarmac print on forhead from falling head first off a sunlouger and babybro having a black eye from hitting his head on a highchair..good job no sw visit till next week 
babybro cutting a bottom tooth #8 but seems to be just gettin on with it. littlies new saying is 'very dangerous mummy' when i'm using a knife or crossing a road lol

jo - whats this competition the girls have won 

love to all
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poor you Kim, can't believe its still hanging around, has Mike managed to avoid it ?

Not been to build a bear Tomsmummy, sorry you had to cut the hols short

Oh charlie sorry to read the news about your friends bub, very sad

Kelly can't answer the af question, as not really had any since falling with Jacob      

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

KJ - hope you get well soon!

Kelly - I've not had that problem but i'd see your GP hun, clots are deffo worth getting checked.

Tomsmummy - glad you had fab hols, sorry it was a bit short. Is build a bear the shop where you buy a package and make the bear up while your there? Niece had a friends party at one and says it is awesome. We have one not a million miles away from here. 
What a love - at least she is making some sense of the rantrams!!!!   bless her. She sounds so fab.

Minkey - great to see you all. House is lovely. Must get another date in the diary too!

Thanks for kind words re: biz partner's lil bubs, so horrid and so sad.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

just flying through as on my way to work, but just to say that doc appointment went well, and I will hopefully disclose the riddle later !!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - sorry only just seen your post about business partner   Good to see you, thanks for yummy cake  

Moomin - I need to know riddle too now!

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

later !!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK have finally got a chance to catch up now with what happened at my appointment - been trying to do it all afternoon, but phones have not stopped ringing at work!

I emailed my GP at the end of last week, so she knew why I was going to see her, and basically she thinks I am totally and utterly bonkers to want to go through treatment again!

She has told me to start reducing my Venlafaxine as of tonight, so will be down to 150mg from  225mg, will be on this for dose for 4 weeks and then reduce down again to 75mg for the last 4 weeks before being totally med free.  She did want to do each reduction over 2 months as she felt it would be better for me, but we really would like to get a cycle in before christmas if we are able to.  So going to try and do it 4 weekly.  Obviously if things start to slip then she will review the situation - but to be honest I felt well now for the last 6 months, and this is something that I want so much that hopefully it won't be too bad.  She did warn me that I would suffer some effects of coming off them eg feeling sick and dizziness but hoping that won't be too bad.  Watch this space.

She has done the referral letter to my consultant to explain to him about the PND and the meds etc and also about how low I got etc, so really hoping that it won't affect treatment, but will only know the answer to that one when I see him.  I have got to collect the letter and take it with me when I go for my appointment.

So I then contacted my consultants secretary to explain that we wanted to make an appointment to go and see him and discuss treatmemt etc, and was expecting a bit of a wait - previously it has been about a 6 week wait, but no we are seeing him next Thursday at 4pm.  OMG how quickly is all this happening.

Really hoping we can get a cycle in before christmas but obviously will depend on how well I can come off the meds and also how much weight I can lose between now and then.  Although he is fab and doesn't really believe weight problems are a hugh issue.

I am so happy and excited at the moment,but also very scared as well.  But I am sure it will all be fine.

I must be bonkers!!!!!!!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Aww Mooomin thaht' exciting news, really hope things work out for you, am sure they will.

KJ The fairies look after the dummies and leave under pillow at bedtime. Has worked really well and particularly when the sun streams through and you can see all the fairy dust a little jig and the dummy disappears. Bless her though if she hurts herself she will look up to sky and say please fairies can I have my dummy back!! Hope you feel better soon  x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin - fab news, you are not bonkers I know all too well how it feels to want to try again, you just can't shake it when it hits you.  Keep us posted & good luck   

Had some good news today - one of my very dear friends (& Clarice's Godmother to be) lost her third child (a little boy) at 24 weeks last year (very similar to Willow Charlie) and she has just had her 20 week scan & everything is fine, so pleased for them.

Just finished some wall painting, so off to bed now x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just for kim

http://www.dstarkey.freeserve.co.uk/xmascountdown.htm

  

/links


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah tomsmummy, i think i get it..so she still has the dummy in bed then, just not in the day, right?

minkey - lovely news about your friend..so nice when theres a happy ending to such sad stories

charlie - sorry i was so busy moaning about my insignificant throat lurgy i didnt read your post properly  really sorry to hear your business partners sad news  

moom - wow, brave you..i really hope you come off the tablets ok and can get going as soon as you want, dont rush it though..a couple of months wouldnt make too much difference if need be....

been to the farm today with adoption toddler group buddies..was a lovely sunny day till a HUGE downpour mid afternoon, luckliy managed to get under cover in time..littlie is still on her danger awareness mission..last time we went the 'naughty goat' ate the paper bag with the animal food in it..when i said we'd have to tell the goats this time not to eat the bag she held up her finger and said 'no eat bag goat, very dangerous'  she watched pig race this time and has been talking about 'pigs running fast' all evening..even had to phone grandma to tell her 

my throat is getting better sloooowly..can at least eat now..didnt go to docs as seemed to turn a corner..thankfully dh doesnt seem to have caught it

starr - you ok hunny  hows work 

love to all

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ha ha looby very funny   
funny your the 3rd  person in the last couple of days who has mentioned xmas..weirdos the lot of you  

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I just saw it in the Christmas shopping thread in Charter and thought of you  

xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Moomin-great news.

If it is any help,my dose was reduced to  the point where I am only on 75mg a day but in two tablets so I have the choice to reduce it by half.TBH-I have often forgotten to take the evening dose so in reality I am probably only on 37.5mg.
Good luck honey.

Hello to everyone else-flying visit I am afraid-new nanny here,too much work to do and I hate this bloody weather.

Hoping to get to Paradise this afternoon though and it won't be the same without you lot


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - fab fab news about your friend! Yah she can now relax and enjoy the next few weeks until she has that lil one in her arms, how brilliant!

Moom - Do hope all goes well with your plans for a tx before xmas and all your dreams come true. Take it steady with those drugs hun, don't want to see you low again, but I know you are such a strong lady that you will achieve this in all good time, you will get your wishes.

Candy - How are you all? Lucas' teeth still keeping you up at night? You all well and having fun? How bump? Had that 20wk scan yet?? Come on we would love to know if you have news!

KJ - you feeling any better? How are you? Oh daft one - you mentioned some time back that you gave babybro the wrong dose of ibruprofen but littlie should only have a lil spoon too shouldn't she if she is under 3? Did you mean paracetamol (calpol)? Soz to be a sad ass but thought it safer to say.

We've had a lovely day, swim at 8am - yeah Minkey I made it, some how!! - lunch out (sad lil celeb of being together for 17yrs), then over to the seaside for a icecream and a paddle and walk. Lil one must be shattered. Hoping for a good sleep - please   nasty molar teeth don't niggle tonight!

Much love and happy weekend, Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All..

Soory been awol but had 'puter probs all week. I could read but if i tried to post it kept crashing..happened on f/b too so no idea??  

Moom.. OOh big news from you missy.. I think you've got a good plan there and am really hoping that you can cycle b4 xmas. Just take it one day at a time sweetie.. but its good to hear you so positive about stuff xxx

Kj.. sorry you've been poorly.. sounds nasty. Hope things are still getting better. I did think that Daisy was coming down with chicken pox this week. 2 of her cousins have had it and she was so grumpy and miserable . Wasn't sleeping either  but no sign of spots and she's much better now so prob a false alarm. Its been 3 weeks now since she's been in contact with the last one. Love to you Littlie and baby bro xxx

Ok soory its been quick but i've got a sore throat and cold thingy lurking and have gpt to meet a friend in london tomo.. 1st time on the train/tube for me and Daisy alone.. could be fun. 

Love to All.. Candy, Looby, Kelly, Charlie, Minkey, Tomsmummy, Jo , Vil and anyone i;ve missed.. oh and Jess if you lurking.. 

Night Night xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

So sorry I havent been around for a long time, just not been feeling up to posting.  Have been popping in now and again to try and keep up to date with you all.  I know I have missed loads of news, so I do apologise.  

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Nice to hear from you Nic, please don't apologise, I can only imagine how hard the holidays are

Starr, no excuses from you though, young lady, has work settled down ? anymore holidays planned... must say looking at holidays for 2 adults and 3kids, its so much harder !

Charlie thanks for always asking after me, yes had our 20week scan, we didn't ask the SX, but are pretty convinced we know, but will be a nice christmas surprise for everyone  Touch wood, oh no i have tempted fate just thinking it, Lucas has been ok again last few nights, but i think his mmr jab has been playing havoc, hes quite off colour ... not sure we are having too much fun at mo, Jacob is tesing me, like hes never done before and although I never thought I would say this, can't wait for summer holidays to be over !

Swim at 8am, wow you are good ! 17years wow, loved the seaside trip

Love to all not mentioned Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

finally we are all well in da house,well excpet for babybro teething and thrush all over bum  nice for us all to be back in tip top form again at last 
starr is daisy teething..could be reason for the grumps  hope your throat is ok 

candy - lovely to see you and the monkeys  littlie is very proud of her model creations  testing times with J eh, not fun but your doing a great job 

jo - hope hols arent wearing you out too much 

charlie - wow 17 years, nearly as long as me and dh..we were 18 in April  am dying to get to seaside, dh has a week off for babybros borthday in sept so might try then if the weathers better..

oink - hows tings with your and piglet these days

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bless you KJ, I think because of being preggers, tired, more emotional and basically not strong enough to control him... he is starting to run riot as i just can't be doing with the constant battles..... i know once we get back into preschool routine, I will be able to nip it in the bud as hes not like this when out and stimulated..... i was well impressed with littles modeling skills, shes going to be very arty  

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

Remember me  lol

Candy love the picture of Jacob and Lucus

Jo Sorry you are still having it tough. Please pm me if you want a chat x x 

Moomin I am absolutly bowled over by your news as you know. Its fan bloody tastic

Chairle I hope lil ones teeth settlle soon I think I have been VERY lucky with Callum and Ryan (Famous last words)

Starr how is Daisy getting on? how are you finding it being at work

Kelly sorry I haven't been intouch I have had so much going on, back at the hospital to see pyschiatrist tomoorow. I will text soon x x 
I have looked into coming up for a visit but just don't have the pennies right now but hopefully soon

Sorry to those missed, I will try and post more often

Night all

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry not getting much time to post at the moment, things seem to be really hectic.  We are spending our evenings when the girls have gone to bed painting, this whole house seems to be orange inside & out & we are slowly getting rid of the inside!  But as we can only do it in the evenings it's a slow process....

Candy - great news about your scan, hope J is behaving, Agatha is being really bad at the moment, I don;t know if it is her age or Clarice adjustment but she is not the lovely little girl I had before    She now answers me back all the time & is really defiant.  I am having to really try hard to not get into a row with her most days.  It's partly because she is so tired all the time.  We stopped letting her nap in the day just before C was born as if she does she will not go to bed until 8.30 or so, but she can't really last the day without a sleep so becomes horrible from about 3pm onwards  

Great to hear from you Donna

KJ - glad your house is all better (well nearly!)  I have started my Christmas shopping, but only because I am trying to spread the cost out     

Jo - hope you are OK  

Starr - how is work?

Oink - you OK?

Must go - got a doctors appt about the wretched reflux thing, fingers crossed it is finally getting better.

Love to all not mentioned, 

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok - sorry for the late update, but it has been manic at work.  Thankfully the night shift lady let me go early     

So our appointment - not sure where to start!  

My consultant greeted me like a long lost friend, he was really pleased to see us.  Anyway I gave him letter from my GP and was really scared about what he would say, but he was lovely.

To cut a very long story short we have got the go ahead to have more treatment.  He doesn't need me to be off my antidepressants, he is quite happy for me to stay on them but to keep reducing them.  Also with the stimming hormones etc this could affect how I am feeling, so better to stay on them. but he will keep a very close eye on me.  We are also going to be doing the Short Protocol this time as he believes it is better for me and will still get the same quality eggs etc.  

I have got to have Day 3-5 bloods done for FSH etc and also got to have HEP B and C and HIV bloods done as has DH.  

Once these have been done, all being well we can go head with treatment in October, which for me should be to the beginning of the month depending when AF starts etc - guaranteed it will mis behave that month.

he was so supportive over the the PND, and if this cycle is successful there is a risk I could suffer from Antenatal depression and once baby/ies are born then I could be hit with PND again and it could be worse - but to be honest it is a risk that I am prepared to take.  Plus he will be looking out for it as well.

There is also a high risk of another premature birth, but he is going to have a close look at my uterus when he does my first scan to see if there is anything untoward showing.

So I am one very happy person tonight - and I can't believe we are bought to go through this again.

Sorry for the me post, but just wanted to update you all

Will be back tomorrow for personals etc

xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

KJ - fab you are all well, and in time for the BH weekend! How did it go with babybro's dummy, all removed or was he having none of it? Go you 18yrs in April   , congrats hun! Oh do hope weather good in Sept, fab to see the sea and babybro can have a sandcastle birthday moment   . You feeling good as mummy of two then, does it seem just the norm now or you have to pinch yourself?

Starr - you have a good time with friend? How's your throat and has Daisy settled more now? Has work sorted at all? New staff? Is it any better? Do hope so   .

Candy - Hun I am +ve you are doing a grand job, you are a fab mummy. Surely it is the terrible 3's most seem to go there do they not? Hope things improve for you. Glad scan went well & all ticketyboo, so guessing a boy then? On the homestraight now then, yipppeee!

Donna - How did your appointment go? Hope things are going well for you.

Moom - how did you get on? Hope things went really well & you have a plan for tx. Arr just seen you have posted so I'll post this then read - that ok hun   ?

Jo - How are you hun? Your girlies and boy all ok? As Candy said - don't apologise hun, we

Tomsmummy - how are you hun? All tantrams and dummies under control   ?

Minkey - How are things? How was GP, is it getting better or time for the dreaded endoscope? How is Agatha? This may be a really stupid question but can you let her have a small nap of 1/4 to 1/2 hr? Some friends have let their lil ones at that kinda need to drop nap but not quite ready to stage, to nap in the car (can wake with stopping and waking up to get out etc) or on sofa (again can wake as opps made loud noise or rouse from sleep with a purpose of time for tea etc). Just wondered if that would see her thro without upsetting her night routine but maybe restoring her happy mood. Unless she too has the terrible 3's  
One very independant lady you have there me thinks, that is not all bad tho hun! My they grow up so fast eh?!

Oink - how are you. Will aim to pm later this week, sorry hun xx

36 - You all ok?

Love to all not mentioned.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moom - so so pleased that went well, what a lovely man! Great he is covering all basis and will keep such a close eye on you too. Fantastic he is checking uterus (is he checking cervix too hun??) for any premmie issues, a good reassurance too. 
What a   for you.
Do hope AF and tests all go to plan so not long now and we could have another announcement on here then?! 
I'm so pleased for you. Keep strong hun, you can do this and we're loving sharing the journey with you    . 

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi peeps .... oh dear breakfast time has just turned into a cryfest so no tim eto catch up Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin - that is fab news, so pleased for you & look forward to hearing all about it.........

Minkey x

PS Charlie - she often does have a quick nap - but this means she won't go to bed until about 8.30pm     We are just having to live with that for the moment I think    Think there is alot ot be said for the terrible 3's though - she is much worse now that at 2


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - Guessed you'd have covered it hun but thought best to say sommat than nought (please pronounce with a true Suffolk accent!). Lovey what a pain, guess it is the lovely adjusting stage then? Sure she will soon work out that no nap means a nice long night time sleep = a lovely temperament   = happy mummy   ! She'll get there and until she does I do hope you stay sane     !
How was Go for reflux issue? Any news?
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Yes, now been referred for an endoscope (sp?) so first appt early October to see the consultant.  Got to remain on the tablets & gaviscon after each meal until then, lucky I like aniseed    xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yuck, I hate gaviscon, I had to always ask for the cool mint, as anisead... its one of those things you either love or hate like marmite, which for the record i hate ! roll on October so you can get this sorted Minkey

MOom glad appointment went well

Good guess Charlie, but I think I maywell surprise you all  ... homestraight yes, roll on as my insides feel like they are falling out, can't walk very far and only half way !!!!  have you any news ?

Afternoons are so tough when they haven't napped aren't they, hoping Agatha will adjust soon  

Guys, I know we briefly touched on a daytime meet with kiddies, but going to suggest another evening meet soon, so will run a few dates by peeps Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Please get voting peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153953.msg2386092#msg2386092


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello ladies - remember me!!!

Sorry I've been AWOL for such a long time - just really busy due to MIL being very poorly since February this year and never seem to have a second.  I pop into the North Easties with quick posts but get no further.  Tonight though,  I was browsing the net and thought I'd just pop in to see how you all are.  I don't have a hope of catching up with everyone, but a couple of short messages:
Looby - thanks for asking after us honey.  We're doing fine.  Sorry to hear that Kate is having such a rotten time - I hope this operation sorts her out.
KJ - congratulations on babybro!!!  You see it's been a while since I've been on and I haven't even said that yet!
Candy - congratulations to you too honey!  NL told me your news when I saw her but I've not had the chance to come on here since.
Congratulations on the arrivals of Clarice and Isabel!

You see, not many personals but I've been away too long to even try.  I hope you're all doing well though and enjoying your little ones as much as I'm enjoying Abigail, the light of my life!!

Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Its Lovely to hear from you   

Love to you and Abi 

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't apologise Billie, sounds like you have been really busy how is your MIL ?, love the new photo of Abigail !


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well i think I am safe to type this now without tempted fate as almost bedtime, but Jacob has been a complete angel today, so amazingly gentle and loving with Lucas, its really heartwarming as I hate it when they fight ... and believe me they fight, Lucas now just walks up to Jacob playing nicely and wacks him on the head !

Anyway ..... Lucas got sting by a bee down the allotment and Jacob went and picked some blackberry's in a little bowl for him to make him feel better...... Lucas was about to run down our drive slope, i tried to run after him but no way would i have made it, Jacob said don't worry mum i will save him.... all i envisaged was Jacob grabbing him/pushing and Lucas falling flat on the concrete slope, but ..... Jacob ran and stood in front of him so he didn't fall and couldn't go any further.

All day hes been making him laugh and being so gentle, this is such a rarity at the moment and its really made my weekend as i know little Lucas's face lights up when J is around, so to see J being mean to him breaks my heart.

OK not read the messages, just wanted to take a minute to tell you about my boys Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Candy - bless Jacob - that has made me smille


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps-how are we all 

Moom-sorry I didnt reply to your pm hun,just wanted to say fab news on your consultant appointment,so glad they are letting you go ahead,you sound sssooo ready for it,we are all here 100% of the way    

Candy-awwww bless your little man lokking after his little bro,melts your heart doesnt it??!! Oli is always playing with Harry and Lilly or talking to Isabel-he is a fab big bro.

Sorry this is a quick one my feet are killing me after lots of bank holiday walking and running round after 2 walking tots so I am off to bedski

love to all you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Candy - aw bless J being a lovely big bro..hope he's continued  is it the tonic you're giving him  

moom - glad your appt went well and you've been given the 

hiya billie 

minkey - have you changed your diet at all in a quest for a pain free life from the reflux? only ask as a few years back i had terrible indigestion problems, could hardly eat anything, on all sorts of antacids (some of which you could ttc while taking  ) eventually i gave up wheat and gluten and all was better. this was not something 'conventional' medicine gave me as an option..they only wanted to band-aid the symptoms rather than get to the bottom of the cause.know its rather drastic but maybe worth a go for a few weeks..can give you help with recipes etc if you need  

busy busy here but kids being fab and lovely..was out with friends today with 2 horrors similar age to littlie..reminded me not to complain when she's a pickle...she was like the perfect child..they all had a lolly and without being asked, mid lolly she turned to me and said 'thank you mummy.. lolly'   also had a fab mummy first the other day when she siad for the first time 'lub you mummy'  babybro is just great, smiler of the century 

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy - what a love j is! Fab big bro  's to him and big   &  's to you for such a fab son.

KJ - Awe hun that is a goosepimple moment - lil love! Bet that will stay with you for a while and keep you going for a long long time!

Anyone up to anything good at weekend, sun is meant to shine? We are off to a wee chilled music festi not far from here, hoping all goes well with our first camping trip with madam, Help what are we letting ourselves in for?  

Love and kisses to all , Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone else seen this and  ? Only a few years to go then, what's a few years to wait then?!!  ...

three and four year olds are inherently selfish, according to a Swiss study, but by the time they're aged seven, most have acquired the ability to consider others' needs and feelings (Daily Mail 27.08.0.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1050009/Dont-bother-teaching-children-share-sweets-theyre-seven-study-claims.html

Have a fab weekend. Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi KJ - I have cut lots of things out - we have worked out that it is acid stuff that sets me off, so no fruit of any description or anything with fruit in it  , spicy food, vinegar in any form or alcohol, bread is one definite safety, I have it most evenings instead of dinner  

Sorry can't stop.  Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh ok  minkey twas just an idea 

babybro has learned a new noise, its a very loud screech and he uses about once every 5 mins, its been  2 days and i have a headache! littlie keeps saying 'on NO he's screaming'  i think we may have a walker soon, he's standing on his own loads and attempts a little step now and again 

love to all

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Does it sound like a baby teradactyl (sp?)  ?? If so then i know that one well   .. My one's now learned how to blow rasberries.. all day long    Oh and holding out her hands and her 1st word seems to be 'gone'.. Usually at the end of a meal or in search of a lost dummy.. So sweet though..

Been a manic week here... Candy aww to J sounds so cute and such a good big bro!!

Minkey yuk to the nasty reflux !!

Charlie.. Hiya sweetie.. Work is improving thank god!! Love to you xx

Kelly how's your brood.. Gym sounds like a great idea.. need to get my bum in gear before i have to wear a bikini in a couple of months in Antigua.. Going to visit my cousin who moved there last year.. xx

Moom.. hoping that things are still going well there..xx

Right must go am off to the seaside tomo for Dh's annual family sharabang.. mind you the weather is not looking too clever..  Daisy starts Nursery 1 day a week next weds   Had her 1st settling on thurs and she seemed to love it.. Got to go again on tues, then she's there the day after.. Think it'll be me thats sad  . 

Have a good Sunday all

Love me xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes just like a baby teradactyl!! good description  we do raspberries too, very very wet ones, esp with food in the mouth  how funny he does 'gone' too..more of a 'GA' but def does it at the appropriate moment! he does thank you too..a long 'daaaaaaaaa' and then a short 'da' in a sing song voice. oh they are soo cute at this age eh?

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sooooo Cute.. we must get them together soon honey xx

Def off to bed now, nite nite xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all ... sound slike we all need ear plugs that filter out the screaches but not the talking, how exciting that baby bro could be walking soon, Lucas doesn't walk anymore he runs everywhere.... ... i spend the whole time running after him, hes so fast now ! 

Went to warwick castle yesterday with the boys as had free adult entry and kids under 4 are free, so although a tad old for the boys, Jacob adored it and went to bed with his map last night .... he watched some of the knights duelling and he wanted to know why the black knight was bad, daddy had explained that its because he had eaten someone elses lunch, not quite what i would have said, but nether the less he was happy with that answer ..............

Then last night at Pizza Express, he shouts out, "why did no one like that black man dad?" ............. i had to quickly correct him to say the "Black knight" etc etc

Glad diasy seems to be enjoying nursery and how sweet that shes saying gone

Minkey just bread at night, poor you, hope they get to the bottom soon

Thanks for the article Charlie, not long to wait hehe

Love to all Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry haven't been online for ages, realy struggling to find time and that's before I start new hours, nusery routine etc! We are all good. Thomas is completely obsessed with Buzz lightyear, when we go swimming he presses a 'button' so his wings pop out and then shouts 'to infinity and beyond' before jumping in! Grace is crawling and starting to pull herself up but seeing as Thomas didn't walk until he was 19mths I'm not bothered about lack of walking! Me and Dh just got new bikes...does anyone have any advice on tag alongs for little ones...e.g. are the expensive ones worth the significant extra money?
Candy - your story made me laugh. We belong to English Heritage as Thomas loves castles and being able to explore. If anyone has tescos vouchers a family can join for 17 quid of vouchers insted of 60 quid cash. Sorry for lack of personals...I always seem to be apologising for that! Love n.l xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Well we got mucho wetto today    we took Oli to Drayton Manor for a suprise treat seeing it was the last day of the school hols and it peed it down all bloomin day.Was a good laugh though and luckily we got babysitters for Harry,Lilly and Isabel.

Isable is now on baby rice   she is a little piggy.She is gorgeous though,really smiley and is starting doing little giggles,could just eat her up. Harry and Lilly are doing good too,running around the place like loonies as normal.

My SIL was due to last sat so she is well moody now-cant blame her though cos I can remember going 11 days over with Oli oooowwww so send all your giving birth vibes her way lol

I am feeling a bit better regarding my pnd but I am going to my gp again this week as I seem to get awful a week before af.Also need to see her as my af is still really heavy and TMI I am still passing lots of clots ewww

Hope the weather brightens up for the weekend.whats everyone up to ??

Michael is on day release tomorrow afternoon and is off to play rugby so I am gonna try and bake gingerbread men with Oli-sure the twins will help   

Im off to the gym in the morning to do my plan they have set out for me and then do pilates   im chuffin knackered just thinking about it lol

anywho off to watch the Tudors soon-god I love Jonathon Rhys Meyers,think I was destined to marry him one day  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly we went wednesday would have been really spooky bumping into you, thank fully we had a few tiny showers but sun on and off, fab place isn't it, would recommend to anyone iwth little ones as Thomas land is tops (Although i know Ollie is older than my 2)

Hey NL lovely to hear from you, no advise on tag alongs sorry

Jacob has mouth ulsas again, remember some tiem ago he couldn't have dummy at night... well its happening again, so maybe just maybe, this will lead to dropping it for good, so sad though when they want it so much, but it hurts them

Love to all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Kelly the weather has been pants here to today - did manage to get out for a walk this afternoon - Megan decided she would walk into the village on her reins - it is over a mile as well, her poor little legs must have been tired - plus we had been swimming this morning as well - managed to bribe her with a chocolate bar in to the buggy to home though!!!!! 

All good here, had my day 5 bloods done on Wednesday and got the results this evening and they are all ok, so now just waiting for my prescription and then we will be good to go at the end of the month - I have got to be [email protected]@dy bonkers to be doing this again - but hey ho!!!  

Working this weekend     shouldn't be allowed, hate it as it is so boring, but does give me a chance to catch up on here etc

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girlies

How are you all,?

Candy how sweet your two sound, glad you are  getting a break from the fighting! How are things with you?

Moomin sounds like things are going well for you, I ma so pleased  

KJ loved reading your mummy posts, how proud must you feel  

Nl great to hear from you, sounds like you have your hands full.

Kelly enjoy the gingerbread making and go girl with the gym, I am impressed!

Starr laughed at daisey and her pterodactyl impression 

Charlie how are you and Iduna?

Well we have had a busy time over the Summer but really enjoyed it. Missing Tom now he is back at school and so is Olivia, she keeps asking where her Tom is!! We are potty training and on day 3 and going really well, although looked after my friends daughter who is also potty training and felt for Jo, crikey it was hard work doing two at once  let alone 3!! Still cant shake my longing for another and have made enquiries into further tx but seems my cons can no longer offer IUI so would have to go to London, anyone got any recommendations if we decide to go for it? xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Am good thanks for asking TM, good luck with the potty training, how is the art classes going were they off over hols ? no recommendations sorry as didn't go into London

Moomin, bonkers you said it   , but good luck    

Looby is katie home from her op now ? how is she ? how is the montessori school, J starts his new preschool this morning, dreading it ........... 

Well so far so good no dummy .. 4 nights, so thats it now, there is no going back and i am so very proud of him... wonder how i take Lucas thumb away when time comes.... oh lol at this, Lucas did a wee in teh toilet last night, copied his bro although sat didn't stand, maybe i will start potty training, just kidding !!

Jacob also moved into a midi high sleepr, so its huge in comparison to his cotbed and higher, hes liking the novelty at the mo

Wonder if Jess will join us now she 12 weeks, hope so

KJ you enjoying the birthday week of having DH home ? anything nice planned

Kelly didn't know you had PND, or did you meant pmt ?

NL, i think its a free english heritage weekend this weekend, might see what there is around here, but doubt any nice castles !

kisses to Charlie & Billie

Starr has work got better >?

Mink how are you guys ?

Love to all not mentioned Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Sorry been a mad week so no time to post. Both my parents and my in laws are away. no not together! So me and my sil have lost our childcare.. so i've had her 2 on her my days off and vice versa. So been very tiring as no time for anything else. 

Daisy started at nursery 1 day a week last weds. She loves it but i cried all the way to work. I think it will be good for her and its a lovely place. They only have 6 babies in the babyroom so quite small. My stepbrothers dd has been there for 2 years and loves it, so no worries about the standard of care.. just me being silly about my big girl going to 'school' !!!

Getting organised for D's b'day next month. Am having a small 'do' at home.. mind you after inviting just close family and her god parents thats 20 odd people!!

Kj.. replying on here rather than the 'friends'  Happy B'day to baby bro.. ooh clever boy for walking.. we're nowhere near that.. She's now crawling backwards, think she'll suss it forwards very soon! Have a lovely week with DH xxx

Candy ooh J going to pre school too. Hope he has fun and you're ok xx

Looby Hope Katie is ok after her op.. Hopefully that will have sorted it all once and for good! My neice ( shes just 3 )had her adenoids out and grommets fitted 3 weeks ago. Saw her the next day and was amazed.. No probs at all. Kids are much better at this stuff that we are eh!! Love to you all xx

Jess i can see you lurking!!!  Join in when you feel ready xxx

Right theres a dodgy aroma around.. must be morning poo time!!

Must go.. Love to all 

Me xx

oh ps work is much improved ta xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls - just a quick hello to say I'm still around, haven't got lost in a puddle.  Am reading posts but not getting much chance to post at the moment.
Boys are all good and lovely but we have got builders in at the moment and am very busy with other stuff so it's all a bit  
What is going on with this weather? Never seen so much rain. Am a bit concerned as they are going to be cutting a socking great hole in our roof next week..........

love to you all lovely ladies    
xx Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop as my Mother is here for a few days - but Tomsmummy, we had all our treatment at The Lister in London & I can not rate it highly enough (but I would say that having had 2 girlies as a result!) x

PS I will be back when she has gone! x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Peeps

My god its been mad here since Oli went back to school on Monday,just need to get the old routine back up and running  

No Nephew yet,my SIL is 1 week and 4 days over her due date,I went with her to her mw appointment on Monday and she had a sweep. Mw had to call the hospital as she had protein in her urine and high bp but they didnt want her in for monitoring    she is going bonkers,she has got to call the hospital on fri morn to see if there are any beds free so they can induce her.

How is everyone today ??

Starr-aww cant believe Daisy will be 1 soon.Party sounds fab.Isabel was wearing one of the dresses you gave us of Daisies,she looks scrummy in it thanks.

Kj-happy birthday to your little man  

Candy-hows that bump coming along?? great news on the dummy front.As for me its both hun pnd and pmt oh the joys. glad you enjoyed drayton manor,how long does it take you to get there ??

Moom-hows you hun whats the next stage for you??

TM-great to hear your thinking of trying for another bubba,you go girl

Minkey-hope you and your girlies are ok??

Bit nervous about seeing my gp tomorrow- amonsgt other things I am asking her about the possibility of having my horrible flappy tummy seen to on the nhs,its truly awful and its getting worse as I am going to the gym more,just hopes she takes me seriously,its really affecting me now,think about it every single day. Not meaning to sound vein,its not because I want to look thinner,I dont mind I am bigger its just awful looking at my tummy,it looks deformed. anyway gonna stop moaning.

Morgan-great to "see" you hun-hope the building work goes smoothly.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly your twins are only 4months old, there is no way anyone can have there tummies back to normal in that time so please give yourself some credit, just getting to the gym with 4 kids is a feat in itself, let us know what she says, i woudl be amazed if she referred you for nhs treatment this early on.  

Drayton Manor is 1.5hours away with no traffic and thankfully took that on both trips

Minkey enjoy your mummy time

Morgan must be manic at your home, hope they do a fab job, looking forward to our invite when its done xx

Starr he loved it thankfully and amazingly no tears, hope its the same today

Lucas was up at 5 this morning and seems to be surviving on 20mins sleep aday, but boy its hard work as hes so grizzly and wanting holding all the time, trust me i try getting him to sleep, even been resorting to driving around ! hes not eating really either and is dribbling for england

Love to all Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well sadly there was no electeric at work yesterday so sadly I got sent home 6hours early!!!! It was great to surprise THomas and Grace by picking them up at 4.30pm and wasn't due home till 10pm! It also meant I got to go to Netball which I am very sad about giving up as a result of changing my hours.
Candy - hurray for Jacob's dummy. Grace sucks her thumb but not worrying as Thomas used to suck his fingers but stopped by himself when he was about 2.
KJ - think i'm offering a belated Happy Birthday for your gorgeous son x
Right sorry for no more personals but going to work soon and have a fair few jobs to do.
LOve N,Lass xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry not had much time to post or fully catch up.

Jess - Hope you will join us hun! We'd looooove to have you here. Have you had that App with Mr Boto and your scan yet hun?

Minkey - Enjoy time with your mum, how are you all?

KJ - Oh happy Birthday to baby bro!!!!!! Good time? How are you all, you all well and good?

Looby - you all ok? How is Katie? Big big recovery kisses to her    

NL - yah! What a score fab to have a power cut!!

Tm - Oh hun quite exciting for you too! Hope you find the right clinic. You back onto full on classes and cutting out loads of shapes then   ?

Kelly -   hope things get better soon for you hun. Hope Gp is understanding. As Candy says - give yourself time hun. How da gym going?

Moom - you all ok?

Candy - woweee fab boy getting rid of that dummy. Hope preschool goes well, bet that'll be emotional   ! Big boy!

Starr - glad work better, sorry for the extra stresses on childcare and hope things are fab with Daisy. Top news she likes nursery, sounds brill being so small. keep strong, can't be easy leaving her  

Sorry for anyone else I've missed, love to you!

Iduna has a nasty cold with cough and a tasty fever (+ a massive vomit in night too - or pipped up my food as she called it, bless!) so up loads in night poor love, so missing swimming today for cuddles and books i think. Arr the lovely autumn is nearly upon us, cold wet weather, and bugs bugs bugs  !

Love to all, Charlie xxx 

Ps - Morgan, soz I forgot you. Hope the rain doesn't poor into the house  !! How's all the work going?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie..got to finish icing a certain persons birthday cake ready for party tea with grannies etc later. can't believe he's 1 and starting to walk, his babyness is going so fast and i've missed such a lot of it (tho i am luckier than most as i did know him and see him from birth )

charlie - sorry Iduna is a poorly chick..ugh the winter season of germs will soon be upon us  we#ve been in cpntact with chicken pox so am on red alert next week for the grizzles, runny noses and spots!

candy - oh dear  poor lucas, so hard when they dont sleep, such hard work. Is J still doing the lovely big brother thang   well done on dummies 

kelly wonder what the GP will say..as candy says its quite early but i guess only you can tell whether its going to tighten back up or whether its just too far gone  the word flap makes me think poss the later 

starr - glad daisy likes nursery..hows the baby teradactyl noise..thankfully we seem to have stopped here as too much energy going into walking 

hi to everyone else and  
gotta fly

kj

ps jess


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

My Mum has gone today, she just came up for a few days to help me out as DH was supposed to have this week off work so I had booked Agatha out of preschool - we then decided he could not afford to take it off so has gone in, but leaving me all week at home with two    Not used to that!  Clarice had her first Jo Jingles class this morning so Mum also had to look after Agatha for that...

Agatha had her first ballet lesson on Monday & she LOVED it    Have just ordered her a leotard for next week & a little skirt that I think Father Christmas will bring  

Things here OK, I have had big traumas with one of my good friends because I have not asked her to be Clarice's Godmother - she has not taken this well & it appears that we are not currently speaking (well she won't take my calls at any rate)  This has really upset me, I guess it's her reaction that I can not understand. I know I have upset her but if someone did that to me I would just be upset in private, I would never question it or let them know - I feel angry that she is being so childish, but guilty at the same time because it is my fault in the first place - does that make sense?

Candy - just seen that you have cancelled the night out - I never got round to saying that I am not free any Sat in October what with the christening & I am going away for a couple of nights too.

NL - hello, how is your training for the GNR going?

Kelly - my tummy still looks like I am about 5 months pregnant    I haven't the energy to tackle it yet  

Moomin - what is the latest on your treatment?!

Starr - glad Daisy is settling at nursery

Jess - you coming over here to join us  

Charlie - been so busy not sure why - shall we meet soon? x

I know I have missed people but Madam needs her tea

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Minkey - the latest in our treatment is that I have had all my bloods done last week and had the results back and they were all fine - FSH was 8.8 which was the same as it was in 2005 - so pleased about that.  Now just waiting for my prescription to come in the post so I can go and collect my drugs.  Then it is just a case of waiting for AF to appear at the end of the month, and then we will be off.

We are doing short protocol this time, so will have to take Letrozole for 5 days and then I start stimming on about day 3 and then do another injection from about day 6 to stop me ovulating.

don't worry will keep you all posted.

Right better go and clear up the tea things as we got a bit late with it tonight!

Love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again - must go to bed soon  

Moomin-Hope your prescription and af both come soon hun.can believe how fast its going already  

Minkey-sounds like your friend has taken it quite badly eh??!! Its like you said she should not have shown how upset she was and kept it to herself.Dont let her make you feel guilty hun its your choice and it sounds like you made the right one.

Kj-mmmmm cake !! we want piccies

Charlie-gym is going ok ta for asking,trying to go twice a week and do pilates twice too.Hope your ickle poorly girlie gets better soon,I hate hot when little ones are ill but in the other hand its lovely looking after them and giving them tonnes of cuddles while blobbing on the sofa.

Candy-I know what your saying hun,its only 4 months after all,I think the thing is the main damage is from the pregnancy with Harry and Lilly and even though I was pregnant with Isabel I still knew things were bad underneath and were only gonna get worse.mental case I am!!!!

HELLO TO ALL YOU OTHER GORGEOUS GIRLIES

Well doctors went ok. She is referring me to physio as I have severe post partum muscle seperation and because of that I cant do much at the gym so she is monitoring my weight loss and will be putting me on weight loss pills (my request) to help things along. As for the excess skin(the flappy bit Kj lol) the only option is surgery but she said there is no way the nhs will do it as its not through an illness or because of serious weight loss which had pi$$ed me right off.I am not wanting it done so people say "wow you have lost weight bla bla" I want do do it for ME as my self confidence is rock bottom and I feel like I may as well tuck the bugger in my socks at this rate!!!    anyway

she said if I did want it doing ion the future privately that they would not do it unless I loose a lot of weight ERM HELLO DID SHE NOT JUST SAY THE ONLY WAY THE NHS WOULD DO IT IS IF YOU LOOSE LOTS OF WEIGHT  GGGGRRRR

Deep breaths-so I am trying to loose weight even though I cant do much at the gym and if I dont loose enough I cant go on the weight loss tablets,vicious triangle anyone

Sorry for the rant !! I am not expecting them to do a tummy tuck now I just want to go on the list and that would give me time to loose weight

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Prescription arrived this morning !  So will collect drugs next week - mind you along with the prescription and details for starting the cycle - was the bill     oh joy of joy !  

So thats it now just got to wait for AF to arrive !  Then we are off!!! 

Will post tomorrow, at work at the moment  !  but finish soon

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ happy Birthday to baby bro, wow 1 already!!  What are your bday plans?

Kelly how do you get to the gym with 4 kids? I am very impressed! 

Moomin wow things are moving quickly, thats exciting. Got everything cosssed

Charlie hope Iduna is feeling better

Starr glad Daisy likes her nursery and I was exactly the same first time I left Tom. It does get easier I promise!

Candy well doen with the dummies. How are you?

Jo how are you getting on, not seen a post from you in a while?

Minkey hope you have had a great time with your mum and thanks for Lister tip.

All fine here Olivia is potty training and doing great, my interior work gone very quiet so stressing about money and not sure another baby would help!! Doodley Bugs going great am making pizzas with 27 under 4's tomorrow morning so best get to bed. Love to you all x x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Jacob has cracked the dummy issue and although when he sees another child with one (Would you believe a kid had one for the whole of preschool)  he does ask after it..... but hes learned to fall asleep without it and adjusted to his new bed, he really has done us proud.  He is still in nighttime nappies, which will be the next thing to tackal, but not now.

Neither of my boys are really eating anything, Lucas is getting as fussy as his brother, although still really good with fruit thankfully, i guess seeing J play up every dinner time and eat nothing, is going to have an effect, despite me being determined he will be different, i have chnaged J's vits now so that it includes iron so at least i worry less now, even though i see have tears, anyway enough about that or i will get all emotional.

TM i like the name, wow pizza's will they cook them or take them home prepared ?

I would hate to think how bad severe post partum muscle seperation is, my tummy never rejoined and the phsio didn't help, will always have a minimum of 3 finger gap, yuck !

Oh minkey how ridiculous, why do people get like that we had the same issue with our goddaughters parents for not having them, they are the ones who went on holiday without telling us and we wenta ll the way to somerset to see them for her birthday, do you guys remember ?

KJ how was the celebrations ?

Must dash biggy small is after me, Love to all Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Non-Godmother friend update    She called me yesterday to apologise for her behaviour   Feel much better about it all now & it's a good job as we are going to their house on Saturday for dinner.

Just ordered the Christening cake!

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

minkey thank goodness your friend has seeen some sense at last phew! aw agatha at ballet, can just imagine it

well done jacob with his dummy  new bed sounds fab. sorry you have 2 poor eaters still..i am out of of ideas i am afraid 

tomsmummy - well done potty training olivia, i am thnking i am going to have to bite the bullet soon 

kelly- all sounds a bit stoopid at the docs, talking round in circles 

moom - hows it all ging with the tx?

charlie hope Idunas better..any sign of the pesky teeth

babybros birthday was lovely, nice and chilled out, just the family and on my request not oodles of pressies..tho he did seem to get quite spoilt still..had some nice clothes and mostly wooden toys/traditional type stuff as we have far too many useless battery operated crappy things (not bought by us) and am trying to quietly get rid of them.
i am on the lookout for chicken pox as 2 weeks now since we were in contact with it but no signs so far tho littlie has had a runny nose for a few days and babybro had a party from 12.30-3am this morning   ..gave nurofen in case but he just seemd wired which is how littlie gets before she comes down with something.... so we shall see

right better get dressed and off to toddler group am all behind this morning as put tv on to watch Andrew from Britains got Talent (my sisters  been tutoring him on his tour so we're all interested in him) anyone see him, made me cry as usual  as tv was on littlie watched some kids stuff she doesnt usually watch and now we're very late!!

love to all

kj xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Minkey glad she has apologised and rightly so !

Hope babybro is better KJ

Hows Katie looby ?

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Finally recovered from all round lurge madness!

Kj- Glad the birthday boy had much fun and enjoyed his first birthday. How's things on the chicken pox front? We've been exposes sooo many times but alas still none. Any sign? How's littlie? She still loving babybro being in her life too? Teeth for your two?
Ta for asking after us. No sign of teeth but the chew dribble chew continues - I've been warned this may well last forever and a day so just getting used to it for now and will be surprised (happy and very glad) when teeth eventually appear 

Minkey - thank goodness your friend's seen the error of her ways, altho it is a very big show of how much she wanted to be Godmum, she must think a lot of you to get the hump that much but shocking behaviour  eh?! So has the relationship restored to normal? How's your indigestion issues? Promise not to put any of the banned foods in front of you this time, sorry that was a bad move bringing apple cake  ! How is Agatha, sleep any better, mood improving or is it now just washing over you and the norm for now? Clarice still doing well and a real sleeping beauty? House coming on, more wall bits painted?

Candy - Hope your two aren't wasting away. What's up - selected food down to a couple of foods? My niece is 9 and has a major selective food issue so understand some of what you are going thro as SIL has had some hellish times worrying but she is now getting her onto more foods. It is not easy. is it toddler fussy things or more than that hun? Hope things improve. Jacob at preschool now? How goes it? You ok? How bump?
Fabbo on dummies and big bed - what a fab boy!

Kelly - you got to physio yet? how's things?

Tomsmummy -  you all ok?

Love to all other fab ladies. Must fly!

Love, Charlie xxx

Moom - all ok?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry not been around much just seem to be so busy at the moment, Megan seems to be going to more and more toddler groups - we have a new Surestart centre opened up in our village and we are doing quite a few groups there, and what with work, nursery, swimming, slimming world - I bearly have time to breathe at times.

Had a fab weekend for Megan's birthday, can't believe that my little girl is now 2, she seems so grown up at times, and then others she seems so little still.  She was thoroughly spoilt.  When I get a moment, ha ha, will put some pictures on ******** !  

Next IVF cycle is due to start in the next couple of days, just waiting for AF to show, have got signs that she is on her way   

Will try and do some personals tomorrow evening when I am at work, but just wanted to pop in to say hello and to say that I have not forgotten you all !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

So sorry I havent been on,thinking of you all lots as always

Moom-wow cant believe your starting so soon hun,sorry I havent been around,happy belated birthday to Megan,its just going ssooo quick

I had a bit of a nasty accident on Mon,I was on my way home from 2 hours at the gym on my bike and I fell off. It was pi$$ing it down and I moved for cars that were getting really close and skidded on double yellows and flew off as I hit the kerb,broken my nose and had concusion. Felt like ages till anyone came to help and I was so scared cos I was loosing tonnes of blood from my nose. Now the bruising is slowly going down I managed to venture out for a little walk with my sis today and my blood is still on the pavement where it happened eeeewwww

Thank gawd I was wearing my helmet is all I say-I need a new one for when  I am brave enough to go on my bike even though my mum says she aint gonna let me  

Off to hospital tomorrow to check out the damage as they couldnt x ray it on mon as it was too swollen so will be back on tomoz

Hope everyone is ok

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG kelly poor you  hope it mends nice and straight 
at least somebody did come to help..my friend flew off her sons scooter and concussed herself and somebody actually drove round her in the road..and they could see she only had a young child with her, can you believe it 

moom- glad megan had a nice birthday  hope AF shows up so you can get started

gotta fly and get in shower as all stinky from playing squash 

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moom - Happy Birthday Megan, sorry i forgot to say that in my post what an airhead I am! hey so what did you get up to for her birthday then? bet she had a great day!
We have a Surestart centre in our wee town just opened here too, fab classes and free to how cool to get some of ya well paid taxes back eh?!  
Hope all goes well with TX hun.

Kelly - Aww hun hope you get on well tomorrow and healing is fast and smooth. People are unreal aren't they?! 

KJ - Hope stink removed well by shower  

Minkey  - sorry again, for messing you around - Dh too busy at work to make a photoshoot we had booked for tomorrow AM so it has to be on Tuesday, typical eh?! Sorry for being a right pain!

We are with yet another cold and cough, poor love has at least not got a fever this time (yet!). May this be short and sweet   .
Got fab weekends booked then?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - don't worry, no problem, I know how it is, actually works out better for me as I remebered I need to start weaning Clarice and mornings are harder if I have to feed out & about!

Having done lots of purees a few weeks ago I forgot all about it, but we started on Sat on veg but did not go down well, she either spat it all out or gagged on it).  Went to baby rice on Tues & she is swallowing that but only if I can trick her to open her mouth for it by pretending to give her the bottle    Agatha was like this but I thought she would be different as she has always been a hungrier baby.  Once she is 6 months (OMG next Wed!!) I will try her with some more finger food type things I think instead - that worked better with Agatha if I recall (it's all abit hazy!). If any one has got any other tips they will be gratefully received.  Should I give her her bottle first & they try it, is she too hungry to concentrate on it?  She has a bottle at about 11am so I have been doing it then, interspersed with the bottle of that makes sense?  Thanks!

Moomin - glad Megan had a great birthday, what did she get?

Kelly - oh poor you that sounds painful x

Love to everyone else - need to go prepare more baby rice!

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158434.0


----------

